# OCT/NOV 2WW TESTERS.......TTC with TX



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home.......love, luck and babydust 

HellyS 2 Oct IUI 
Celica Dee 2 Oct ICSI 
beckers 2 Oct ICSI 
lounea 3 Oct ICSI 
rachb 4 Oct ICSI 
tracie b 6 Oct FET 
babybliss 7 Oct IVF 
Dereeka 9 Oct FET 
Radnorgirl 10 Oct FET 
Lodgey 10 Oct ICSI 
Mrs Redcap 11 Oct IVF 
chunkeymonkeyuk 11 Oct ICSI 
beverleyt 12 Oct IVF 
DeeDeeC 12 Oct ICSI 
AliPali 13 Oct ICSI 
Kitykat 13 Oct IVF 
emma01 13 Oct ICSI 
Neets 13 Oct ICSI 
advice2003 13 Oct ICSI 
mn23160 14 Oct IVF 
Gail22 14 Oct ICSI 
cara jerams 14 Oct IUI 
Fionajane 16 Oct IVF 
pi30 16 Oct IVF 
Aliso1 17 Oct IVF
iolite 18 Oct IVF 
deirdre 19 Oct IVF 
Vixsy 20 Oct IVF 
rivka 20 Oct ICSI 
Carolanne 23 Oct ICSI 
emmalouise 23 Oct IVF 
future mummy 25 Oct IVF 
AJ-Coops 26 Oct IVF 
Kermit 26 Oct ICSI 
Tcardy 27 Oct IVF 
susu 27 Oct IUI 
kellys 27 Oct IVF 
tasharitchie 27 Oct ICSI 
jome 27 Oct ICSI 
CVL1978 27 Oct IVF 
teresas 27 Oct ICSI 
snow jewel 29 Oct IVF 
smudge72 29 Oct IUI 
lola636 29 Oct FET 
b123 30 Oct FET 
Louie10 30 Oct IVF 

Much love 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Zion ~ i tried to IM you but your inbox is full 

Congratulations.....fabulous news hun 

Have a very happy and healthy pregnancy,

Take care everyone, love and luck,

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Girls

Well I'm afraid the inevitable was confirmed for us today - BFN    It was a blood test and HCG was less than 1.  However on plus side the tests earlier in week show we have had a biochemical preg (I did another pee stick on Tuesday and despite bleeding still got a positive)  So it gives me real hope that next time it WILL work for us.  Just gonna have some "us time" now ... lick our wounds, and bounce back in November to start with FET cycle.

Sorry this is so short and sweet but I'll catch up with you all over the weekend.

Lots of love and hugs to everyone

Jo xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

*Oh Jobi, so very sorry honey  
 for FET in November! Next time will be your time    

Love
Tracy
x*


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

its all over girls, af arrived and tested negative.  

One more iui left, tho dont think it will work for me.

good luck to everyone else


----------



## babybliss (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello all, I am newly on TWW, due 7th October, had 4 embies tx at Isida...not sure if this is where I should now be posting
Babybliss


----------



## lounea (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi everyone
babybliss, welcome! Can I ask where Isida os (sorry if a dumb question!)  

jobi and kizzy mouse- so sorry  take it easy and sending you big hugs.    hopefully next time is the one for you both xx

sorry its taken me a while since last posting - been searching for my marbles. ( not found me yet! - this 2ww is torture. I am desperate to test early - not due to test until 3rd but its now being 12 days since et and I am so twitchy - just wanna have time to prepare myslef beofre returning to work on monday!

well, take care,  
Love Lou x


----------



## babybliss (Jun 3, 2006)

Oooo thank you. Isida is in Ukraine, Kiev the capital city to be exact and I recommend it strongly. BabyblissX
Let me know if anyone wants details


----------



## lounea (Jun 12, 2005)

Hiya babybliss
hope your 2ww isnt too tedious. Are you going to be working or have you taken the time off.  Ive been off work which Im so glad about but am struggling to resist the evilpee sticks now! 
xx L


----------



## lounea (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi Anne Marie
just wanted to say congratulations! wahooo! Ive not been around thatmuch as Im going nuts and decided to try not to think about it all but it snot working so today Im bakc with avengence
really chuffed for you both x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Good afternoon ladies 

*Kizzymouse* - so very sorry honey   it's just devastating I know.    for your next IUI

*Babybliss* - Hello and







to the 2ww honey,    

*Lounea* - watch out, watch out, HPT  about  It's so hard to resist isn't it? Big hug for you honey 

*Annie* - Wow Congratulations!  so pleased for you! 

Love and  to all on their 2ww

Tracy
x


----------



## celica dee (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi Guys,
Hope that you dont mind me posting so late in my cycle.
Ill give you a brief history of myself. I am 37 my DH is 46, we have Mf and have been undergoing our first ever treatment (ICSI) at the Hammersmith. I have found out half way through the treatment that I also have PCO, although after all the tests I have had over the years, nobody thought to tell ME this!!!!. so have been a bit down over this.
I am now on day 13 of TWW and go back to the Hammersmith for a blood test on monday morning.
I did a stupid thing yesterday and bought four clearblue test kits.
I did one yesterday afternoon and got a very faint positive, did one this morning first thing and got a fainter positive. 
Can somebody plesase tell me how long it takes for the HCG injection to leave your system.
I keep thinking that the positives are due to the late night injection.
I am feeling so hormonal at the moment my boobies are so tender, and my moods are irrational. but so far no bleeding.
My Dh has gone racing for the weekend, he brought me breakfast in bed before he left, and when he had gone I threw it at the wall!!!!!. I feel SOOO ANGRY, I dont know if its anger because he has left me on my own in the house over the weekend to cope with the stress alone, or just my hormones raging.............I just cant stand the stress of this anymore, have been crying since 7.30am this morning.
I would love to chat with any of you if you have the time, before i go completely insane.
I cant bear this waiting anyore, its been seven long weeks and I think I am cracking up..........
Good Luck to all of you who are just about to test, Congratulations to those who have lovely BFPs and to everybody who has had a BFN recently my heart goes out to you and I send you big hugs XXXXXX.

Loads of Love to you all    Celica Dee      xxxx


----------



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi cecila

i was on the 2ww 3 weeks ago i know exactally what you mean, i found this the hardest part i was crying for the full 2weeks 

i think the drugs have a lot to do with it, and with this being your 1st time is allso harder  

i know its hard but try and relax ive just started down regging again for fet and ive told myself im gonna be possitive right to 

the very end    this time. goodluck with your test hun


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Ladies,
I usually post on the Woking Nuffield thread but am the only one currently on the 2ww.
2 embies were put back yesterday. This is my 3rd attempt at ICSI so hoping third time lucky.
I send  all of you lots of   and   
love Ali xxxx


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

Babybliss, sending you lots of love at your 1/2 way point.

In my thoughts sweetheart

Zoe XXX


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi girls

Can I join you? I am on day 2 of the 2ww after FET at Ceram in Spain. We had on 6 cell and one 8 cell put back. 

Test day for me is on the 10/10 - which right now seems an eternity away.

Sticky vibes to all    

love

Helen
xxx


----------



## Dereeka (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi Ladies, Can I join too?  I'm not sure what day I'm on, but I had 2, Day 2   put back on Tues-- one was 2 cell, one was 4 cell. So I am 4dpt but my    are 6 days. The clinic say I am due to test on the 8th Oct, (12 dpt),  but they don't do tests on a Sunday, so will have to test on the 9th. Hey ho, an extra day of PUPO.

So far-- no symptoms-- went back to work day 1 pt and have carried on as normal (minus the alcohol and stinky cheese!)

Sending      to all,

Dez


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi all,

Can I join you here too...it may save my sanity on this 2ww  

I had two Grade 2 4 cell embies put back on Wednesday I test on the 11th October. 

Best of luck girls and may we all get  's

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Dereeka (Sep 13, 2006)

Helen, I notice you went to Spain for treatment... did you get any chance to do and shopping or lazing on the beach?  Sounds an ideal spot for relaxation and well as treament.

Dezx


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Good morning my lovlies!!

Today is one day nearer to testing day and another day of the 2ww has passed. Dez I had tx in Spain because I needed donor eggs. You are right about Mrbella being fantastic for relaxation before tx. It was hotter than I expected (about 35) so we spent quite a bit of time before tx by the pool. We were in a fantastic hotel which really helped as well. (It worked out £34 pppn B&B in a 5* hotel - isn't that incredible!!)

Anyway this time I intend avoid hpts until the day of my blood test.

love to everyone and sticky vibes       

Helen
xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Good morning ladies

Welcome to the dreaded 2ww to AliPali, Helen, Dereeka, and Vicki - lots of           for your all!

*AliPali* - when's your official test date honey?    

*Celica Dee * -      for Monday honey, hoping that line gets stronger and stronger for you hun!

*Vicki* - what can I say? Except love you loads and hoping and praying for you     

*Helen* - same to you honey, I know just how much this means to you and I have everything crossed for you   

*Dereeka* -     for your FET honey

I truly hope you all get lovely lovely BFP's ladies!!!

Love and hugs to all and plenty of      

Tracy
xxxx


----------



## chunkymonkeyuk (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi all. I hope you don't mind me dropping in so late! I am 1dpt and am due back to hospital for a blood pregnancy test on the 11th.  This is our 2nd attempt at ICSI and I have 2 grade 1 embies on board.

Trying to relax and keep my feet up this time and have even booked next week off work.  Having said that, I feel guilty about everything this time, from using the laptop to going to the loo!  What is everyone else doing/eating/feeling in their 2ww?

Jo xx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi MissTC...i am testing Oct 13th...which is also a Fri...ahhhhhhhhh
I am going back to work this time but will be taking it easy..i think it will help the time go quicker...its already dragging and i have still got 12 days to go.
I am feeling fine, no real symptoms to report apart from a funny butterfly sensation in my tummy....if you know what i mean.
Good luck to you all   love Ali xxxx


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Jo

In response to your question my two week wait is planned as follows

transfer on the 28/09
flew home on 29/09
back to work on 02/10

diet
water - as much as I can drink with a target of 2 litres
milk - a couple of glasses a day - normally I don't drink any
at least 5 lots of fruit and veg every day - usually more like 10
including a pomegranate a day (I am totally additcted to them)
and a couple of figs every day (I love them too and they are on special in Tescos)
fresh pineapple every day
lots of green veg every day, especially spinach
a good portion of protien every day

supplements
tescos preconception multi vitamins
a vit b supplement
zinc and Q10
baby aspirin
omega fish oils

I will go out for a walk with the dog a couple of times every day.

The things that i am not doing
heavy lifting (including vaccuming)
no soft cheese 
no alcahol
no liver (which I now really fancy - probably only because I am not allowed it)


----------



## babybliss (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Lounea! Thanks for asking after me. I look forward to getting to know you all a bit better Godwilling we all get BFP's! This is my FIRST ever 2 week wait. I will be working for the whole time I'm afraid. The only blessing is that the politician I work to is on leave until 9 oct so if I feel a bit tired I can go home early. I work flexi hours so...

Zoed, thank you again sweetheart, you are right I'm halfway now. I am so grateful for your thoughts and prayers...I'm just holding my breath really until Saturday, trying to keep busy but not overdoing it. After all these years of trying I'm good at waiting. I can only hope for the best, knowing that it can go either way.

Radnorgirl! Hello Again! Glad to see you are back and had a good hol in Marbella! Good for you. I get to test before you, you are 10.10 and me 07.10! How are you feeling dear?

Mrs Redcap, you test one day after me and I had 4 4 cell embies too!! Here's to our bfp's!

Dereeka what is PUPO?

To all who have had bfn's my heartfelt sympathy to you, I am so sorry. I have tried to think of what to write but there is nothing that can express it...just be sure you are not alone: Jo, Kizzymouse.

Miss TC thanks for the welcome...Well good luck to everyone waiting.  I pray 's are watching over us all and our potential miracles.

Love Babyblissxxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Evening lovely ladies

*Welcome to chunkeymonkeyuk! *       Good luck honey

Hope everyone is ok tonight

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## babybliss (Jun 3, 2006)

Thank you Tracey! Now you are talking, you're from Yorkshire? Well why didn't you say all along? i was brought up in Ripon, do you live near there? I noticed the Yorkie girls meeting. Presumably that's up there too? My sister lived in Stockton-on-the=Forest until earlier this year when she emigrated to New Zealand. But I still have a few friends up there...Do let me knowlove babyblissXXX


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi babybliss

I just noticed you were'nt on the list! I have added you sweetheart  I am from Richmond, North Yorkshire. It takes about half hour to get from here to Ripon, so not far away at all honey! The Yorkshire Girls on the Yorkie Girls thread are from all over Yorkshire -you should come over and join us for a chat!!!

How are you this evening? Not long to go now for you honey   

Love Tracy

PS - PUPO = Pregnant Until Proved Otherwise!!!!!


----------



## babybliss (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Misty C Richmond is BEAUTIFUL! Smaller than Ripon but more picturesque! What list are you referring to dear? I will go to the Yorkshire girls board if I get time. Not so easy when work rears its ugly head! Thanks and heartfelt kind wishes, BabyblissXXX


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey hun
The list on the first page of this thread - Lizzy's list of 2ww ladies and testing dates - I am covering this board for her whilst she is away on her jollies!
Love
Tracy
xx


----------



## Dereeka (Sep 13, 2006)

Evening All .. Well the weekend is nearly over  Even though I left school a couple of years ago,( or there abouts )  I still get the Sunday evening blues... homework still to do... shirt to iron  (Doh.skirt still in wash!).. work bag to pack.. lunch to plan... and usually cr*p tv.  

I can't quite believe this time next week will be the day before my test  (can't imagine I'll get any sleep then) 

Tracy-- Thanks for your vibes and warm welcome. Sending you some back  

Chunkeymonkeyuk-- Hi, enjoy your week off work. Have you planned anything nice?  In response to your question, I'm doing pretty much normal things (in fact, if anything work is actually harder at the moment) I went back to work the day after transfer (last wed).
I'm eating as if pregnant,.(though really missing, Brie and Roquefort) Have cut back on caffeine rather than cut out, as complete withdrawl gives me headaches. I'm feeling normal (despite no alcohol whatsoever for over a week), no symptoms to speak of whatsoever.  

Celica Dee-- Good Luck for tomorrow, sending     Hope you can get some sleep tonight.

Babybliss-- this is my first ever 2ww also. Am I right in thinking you had 4 embies put back??  It could be quads  

AliPali-- Hi,  Here's hoping Friday the 13th is good luck for you   

Helen-- Tell me more about this 5* hotel (at 34ppn!!!!) I love planning holidays and Marbella is so lovely.  What a great place to make a baby. Will you have to call him 'sol'  Did you get chance to do any mouching/people watching in Puerto Banus??

Lounea-- Nearly there..have you found your marbles yet .hang in there girl.   

MrsRednap-- How are you?? Any symptoms yet??

Sending  to all-- No testing early  

I'm now off for an early night...with my lovely Cyclogest   Alarm set for 6am 

Love to all,

Dezx


----------



## kitykat (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi there!

Have been posting on Autmn angels stimming thread, but now on 2WW. Sad to move as had got used to being there. I guess I should really be here now though. I test on Friday the 13th!!!! as well. Have trrible bloating and constipation, and wind. Have a sore bladder as well. I till feel a bit sore from E/C. I think they pulled me around a bit!!

LOL
Kitykat


----------



## Dereeka (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi KityKat, I also post on Autumn Angels-- don't see why we can't do both, do you?? make sure you drink plenty of fluids for your constipation and have gentle exercise. ( A good curry did wonders for me on Friday ).  My friend had her baby on Friday the 13th, so was lucky for her (he's gorgeous) hoping is is for you too.

Sending    

Dezx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Good Morning 

*Kitykat* - welcome to the 2ww honey       Sorry to hear you're sore after EC  You can still post on Autumn Angel thread honey  That's the good thing about FF - you never lose your friendships!! You can post anywhere you want! Good luck honey









Good luck to the ladies testing today!














Hope you get your dreams girls       

Love and   to everyone on their 2ww

Love
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## chunkymonkeyuk (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Dezx and everyone else!  I'm feeling ok at the moment, the bad back and constipation (sorry tmi!) seems to have worn off.  This is our 2nd attempt and on the first i went straight back to work, so its nice to have a week off this time, if a little boring... Theres only so much Trisha you can watch!

I cut out caffeine (chocolate included!) and alchohol from day 1 of stimming and have been attempting to drink 2 litres of water a day.  I am also avoiding cheese.  From what I've read, I think people ttc should avoid soft cheese and blue cheese.. but if anyone knows for certain, please let me know as being a cheese freak I'm really missing it!

Hows averyone else doing?  Analysing every ache and pain?!...

Jo xx


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Jo

I am highly impressed that you have given up chocolate. I had a smoothie for breakfast followed by a ceaser salad but then I sucummed to the temptations of the vending machine and quickly devoured a star bar! I don't think that I could ever give up chocolate!

With regards to the cheese thing - I think it is about whether or not it is pasturised. I don't imagine that for one minute the women in France stop eating all those lovely smelly cheeses!

I am not analysing aches and pains as I do not have any. No symptoms whatsoever - still very early though and no symptoms is as good as symptoms - both result in bfps!

Sticky vibes       , fairy dust       and lucky sevens to all !!

lots of love

Helen
xxxx


----------



## beverleyt (Jan 16, 2006)

Yes only had et today and am already reading the 2ww list. I feel every step is worth celebrating. Esp as a low responder I feel really chuffed to be here at all. Its first IVF too so altho it would be great to get a BFP am just happy to have had one little 5-cell grade 1/2 to put back.
I was on this list in March and had a BFP in-between tx but unfortunately had no heartbeat at 7 week scan.
I think Caffeine will be my nemesis! I love my latte's so much. But I have read that 1 cup of coffee is worse than 1 glass of wine (anyone else read this?).
Any BFP's with 5 cell on day 3 much appreciated.
Good luck to everyone - and BFP's and heartbeats to all.


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I'm the same as radnorgirl...don't have any symptoms at all really but have had the odd 'twinge' on and off.

9 days to go...this is gonna drag!

Love,  and    to all

Love

Vicki x


----------



## babybliss (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi All! Welcome to Karen! How you getting on? I am EXACTLY the same: no symptons at all but some constipation for a day or two after and some soreness from the procedure. I recken everyone's "symptons" are just constipation! How many did you actually go for?

Dereeka, don't frighten me!  They found some scarring in my uterus from a termination 10 years ago. No-one in UK ever saw this - a colour screen helped. The Doctor said it reduced my chances by 20%, hence I had 4 instead of 3. I do not believe they will all take. I am in big trouble if they do. I did take advice of doctor over there, I didn't insist on 4, they advised this. All I want is to be successful and have a baby! Like everyone here.

5 days to go. Good luck to everyone, Let us know your news, BabyblissXXX
PS is that right about the caffeine?? omg! I have restricted myself to one cup a day, no alcohol and no soft cheeses, but now I read that pastuerised is OK...........


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Evening ladies

Welcome to *beverleyt,* so sorry to hear of your missed m/c honey. Sending you      for this 2ww. Can you let me know your test date so that I can add you to the list please hun?

*Vicki* - it will go quicker than you realise honey! I have absoloutely everything crossed for you!!!

*Helen* -  at the Starbar! I luuurve them!

*Jo * - well done on giving up choccy hun! That must be soooooooooo hard

*babybliss* - only 5 days! Getting nearer now hun   

*Lounea * - got everything crossed for you for tomorrow honey  

To all you lovely ladies lots of    
I hope the girls that were testing today got good news      

Love and hugs
Tracy
x


----------



## lounea (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi everyone, 
just to let you know we got the   we have been dreaming of....cant quite believe it at the moment! Sending lots of love and                 to everyone.  Try and keep calm and stay positive xx
thnaks for being there for me over the past few weeks x 
Lou x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Congratulations Lounea - fantastic news!!   enjoy the next 8 months or so!

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## mn23160 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

I can't believe that I am back on this 2WW      
I had a failed IUI in September and charged straight onto another round of treatment, (4th and final IUI) however, I got overstimulated this time and they asked if I wanted to convert to IVF   I said yes and literally within one week was there having egg collection.  Its all very weird when you don't have a clue what to expect ...in many ways I was pleased because being such a worrier, it didn't give me too much time to fret. Anyhow, I had the egg collection on Tuesday and 17 eggs fertilised. We lost quite a few on the way though but they decided (due to the number) to push to blastocyst and 5 actually made it. I had two transferred on Sunday (1st) and will be testing on the 14th.  I really don't have a clue about all of this and have foundmyself in a bit of a state the last couple of days. It hasn't helped that I seem to have had mild OHSS and suffered severely with pains in my chest whereby just lying in bed is so uncomfortable. Thankfully, this seems to be getting better by the day and I managed a full yawn this morning without clutching my chest as if I was going to have a cardiac arrest!!
I'm off work for the rest of the week and am soooooo bored. My mum has been fantastic and dropped in loads of food, dvds, a colouring book (i kid you not!) and some comfy pyjamas! She wont stay though as she has a really bad cold and is worried she will give it to me.
I really really don't know how I will get through the next 11 days. I can't say I have any symptoms yet at all.

Best of luck to all of you on the wait - I look forward to hearing your news and hopefully its going to be a lucky month for all of us


----------



## babybliss (Jun 3, 2006)

Wow Launea you did it!!!BRILLIANT!!!!Whatexcellent news to start my day off! I am SO happy for you dear, wow!        
Have to wait 4 more days, oh dear! 
Congrats again sweetheart with love, BabyblissXXXX


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Launea - Brilliant news hun!!! Big fat congratulations !!!

Babybliss - You must be getting excited now - only 4 days to go!!!!

Beverly - welcome on board. Sending you sticky vibes    

I have had a rubbish day so far!! I ended up getting totally stressed out at work and burst into tears and came home. I have loads of work to do but I just can't focus my mind and think!! I was getting stressed and that upset me because it is the last thing that I want in the 2ww. Now I feel so stupid !!!  

Still no symptoms

love to all

Helen
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Hun

Sorry to hear that you have come home.  I guess it got worse then.......

Hears a little dance for you.  

      

Sending you         

Linda xxxx


----------



## celica dee (Mar 29, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

Just thought i would let you know that I finally got to the end of my first TWW.
I tested yesterday, and the wait for the result was horrible, I am sure that I wore the 
carpet out walking around in circles!!!!!!!!!!.

IT WAS ABFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It hasnt sunk in yet, I cant belive it my DH and I have been TTC for 14 years without
any joy, and now finally, finally I can say I AM PREGNANT!!!!.
I am sure I am in shock, I still cant take it in.

Thank you all for your replies to me and your support, it has meant so much.

Hope that you are all ok, I havent had a chance to read all the postings today as am
manic at the moment.
But just wanted to let you know that I am rooting for you all, and you are all in my
thoughts. will pop back tommorow and catch up then.

Bye For now Loads of Love Celica Dee xxxxxxx

[/color]


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Celica Dee -     Big congratulations on your  ! It is lovely to read such stories of people who have been trying for a long time. xxxxxx

Linda - Thanks for your dance. I am feeling much better now. I don't know what happened really!!

H
x


----------



## babybliss (Jun 3, 2006)

That's wonderful news CelicaDee! Incredible, words can't say, 14 years! My goodness. I'm delightedfor you both....       Ooohh good!
BabyblissX
PS Radnorgirl I hope you are feeling calmer now dear, It's so easy to get stressed right now...


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

huge congratulations *Celica Dee * - well done honey! 

Welcome back to the dreaded 2ww *mn23160*      well done you for getting to blast! Sorry you have had OHSS, wishing you lots and lots of luck for this 2ww - hope this is your time!!

Big hello to everyone! Hope you are all not too insane yet









Love, hugs and 

Tracy
xxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Well done Celica Dee and Launea on your  ... i hope we will be seeing lots more over the next 2 weeks. I am finding being back at work is really helping to speed up this loooooong 2 weeks.
I am feeling fine....no symptoms yet but i doubt they have implanted yet.
Hope you are all coping with the 2WW ....     all around
love Ali xxxxxx


----------



## beverleyt (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi - Tracy my test date is Oct 12th - thanks for adding me to the list.
I am fortunately very busy for the next two weeks which - although I know I should be resting - is probably better for me as otherwise I would stress myself out thinking about it. It would be so awesome tho to see a BFP...


----------



## gail22 (May 4, 2006)

Hiya Girls    

Hope you dont mind me joining the 2ww thread  .

I am on my 1st ICSI cycle, hoping and praying that everything will work out for us  .  I am due to test on Sat 14th, and it just feels soooo long away.  I have been addicted to this site recently, and reading all the positive stories to keep me upbeat    

I have no real symtoms at all at the moment, just sore (.) (.).

I wish you all   with your tx, 

Love & Best Wishes
Gail


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Welcome Gail        Wishing you loads of luck
Love
Tracy
x


----------



## babybliss (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Guys, I'm feeling very down today, feels like ordinary AF coming on, oh no . It's now day 12, spoke to a midwife, she said day 14, that's Friday (morning) should be fine for a definite result either way, so, will now test Fri.


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Baby bliss

Sorry to hear that you are feeling down. I think we all have days like that on the 2ww. Sending you big hugs honey    .

A lot of ladies say that they feel like AF is on its way and then go on to have a bfp so don't give up hope yet!

Not long until you test sweet pea. Try and hang on in there. Please don't give in to the evil pee sticks and test early (I am able to say that right now but it will be a different matter when I am in your position).

Thinking of you. If you want to chat feel free to give me a ring

Lots of love

Helen
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Celica Dee - Congratulations on your  that's great news.    

Helen - are you feeling better today?   

How's everyone else doing?

  

Linda xxxx


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Linda

I am feeling much better today thanks. 

I have just got home from work (I use the term "work" rather losely as I have spent most of the day on FF). Anyway awaiting me on my arrival home was a package. I quickly ripped it open to find the pee sticks that I ordered on ebay. I am surprised that they got here so quick as I ordered them at 15:45 yesterday!! Well of course I know it is far too early.....infact stupidly early I would say.....but they are there.....i know I shouldn't but I did. Of course is was a bfn - how on earth could it be anything else testing so early?

Yes I know I am a bad girl and I should not have done it but I did. I didn't even work out how many days past transfer I am!! With such pathetic will power I wonder how I ever managed to give up smoking!!!  

SO I know you are all going to tell me off and shout at me now

Helen
xxx


----------



## babybliss (Jun 3, 2006)

No not really Radnorgirl!! Can you send me some? Are they a bargain price? Only joking! But *don't do it again*!!!Or I'll come round and  . Come on I'm at day 12 and I've been so good. I am just desperate for someone to say it's OK at this stage!!! To test accurately I mean. Some packets say can give accurate result 4 days early, and put me out of my misery!!! I am absolutely certain it's bfn. Just need confirming. Well we'll all see about 12.01 on Friday "morning"!! Have to keep spirits up, make me laugh someone, please!!Babybliss!!xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

b]Oi! Helen and Babybliss![/b]

[fly]  *Step away from the peesticks*!   [/fly]

It's too early ladies so stop it!     

   

I know it is soooo tempting, but early BFN's are so devastating and then could turn into BFP's a bit later and so all that upset is unnecessary! Why torture yourself before the event?

Only my personal opinion   

Love and 

Tracy
x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I told Helen off as well     (laughingly of course   )


----------



## Dereeka (Sep 13, 2006)

Just a quicky from me to say Hi   Work has been busy ++ so haven't had chance to post.

Well no symptoms from me at all (apart from wind on Sunday-- probably the curry i had on Friday!! )

Had prawns last night at the Chinese (I don't ususally have so many meals out.... honest) but other than that ( oh, and a few cups of coffee) I've been a positive saint.

Only 5 sleeps to test day...

Sending     for all those testing sooner,

and     to those who need to wait.  

Sending   to all,

Dez x


----------



## kitykat (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi there,

Was in bed, but neighbour has TV on loud, so can't sleep. DH at pub.

Back at work, and going OK. Certainly makes the days pass by better. Had a dizzy turn in the canteen at lunchtime and ended up sat on the floor being stared at by everyone. Sure they are now really suspicious, especially with baggy clothes in addition, to hide huge tummy. Don't know if it is a good or bad sign, but just trying to get through each day. I think it is too early for symptoms other than from the HCG jab on Sunday as not due to test until Friday 13th. (E/T was 29/9)

*Dez* Only 5 sleeps to go. I can't believe we are this far through.

*Ali Pali* You are lucky enough to have the same wonderful testing day as me on Friday the 13th. Let's hope it brings some good news.

Thanks to *Tracy* for the welcome.

*Babybliss* Hope the pains were not as you thought. Sending  
*
Jo* Cheese is fine, so long as it it pastuised, which most hard cheeses are. Unpasturised one have a listeria risk, like undercooked eggs. Had cheese sauce (home made, so I know what is in it) for tea.

To Mrs Redcap, Beverly T, Viki, mn23160, Gail and Helen and anyone else I have missed     

and finally congrats to Lounea and Cecilia Dee   

Let's hope we have some more of these over the next few weeks

LOL
Kitykat


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Good morning all

One day nearer to test day and I did not give into temptation this morning!  

Kitkat - You look after yourself hun and try and take things easy. We don't want any more dizzy spells if we can avoid it. xxxxx


Love to you all

Helen
xx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi just wanted to wish you all the very best of luck for your tests !

Love HopeXXXXx


----------



## mn23160 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

I'm having a really really anxious day today     I was hoping someone could put my mind at rest before i totally lose the plot  .  I'm basically in a state because I dont really appear to have any symptoms at all - it is driving me crazy. I know that I am only on day4 post embryo transfer but as they were blastocysts (ie day5 embryos) shouldnt that mean I'm further along  I had a few odd twinges yesterday but nothing significant and the main thing that is worrying me is (.)(.) seem  totally the same - not tender or bigger.  It seems to me that they tend to be the biggest sign you are pregnant so now I am convincing myself it hasn't worked.

I'm so sorry for being selfish and wittering on about myself - there are so many of us in this two week wait and I know how hard it is for all of us.  I would love some reassurance from anyone that things are ok.

I'm clearly having one of those    days!!

xxxx


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

mn23160 - please don't get stressed out honey. It is totally OK that you don't have any symptoms. Some ladies don't get any symptoms at all an go on to have bfps! In a natural pregancy implantation is meant to take place between 5 and 12 days after ovulation.

I am 7dp3dt and I don't really have any symptoms. My boobs are not tender of bigger.

Try and chill out (easier said than done I know). Sending you sticky vibes        and fairy dust 

lots of love

Helen
xxx


----------



## beverleyt (Jan 16, 2006)

Well I have been through this a few times and I must say trying to guess symptoms is the hardest thing. There is no confirmation of a pregnancy test really other than a BFP. With my pregnancy for m daughter I had no symptoms at all for three months - except boobs slightly bigger but that really not that much. With my first m/c I had no symptoms at all and with my second m/c I was sick, big and hurting boobs, everything. So I just know this time I am not even going to try judge what is happening and just wait to test. I know it sounds easy to say but I really know there is no symptom that will tell you except the BFP and a heartbeat and so I just cant possible stress about it.
So please do not worry if you have no symptoms - it doesnt mean anything at all.
Beverley


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I know what you mean mn23160 I'm feeling the same.

Don't seem to have any symptoms at all...You'd think they'd be kicking in now if something had happened.

Not looking forward to test day at all  

Vicki x


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

AAAAAwwwwwwwww Mrs Redcap

Sending you  seven lots of        to try and lift your spirits.

Like you I have no symptoms!

lots of love

and a great big sloppy kiss

Helen
xxx


----------



## kitykat (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi there,

On the no symptoms topic - my symptoms seem to be disappearing - I think they really pulled me around at e/c as I was really sore afterwards. Today is the first day, over a week later when I have felt comfortable in my clothes, although tummy remains bigger than normal, but then I have sat around a lot over the last few weeks and therfore eaten a lot more than normal. I have sore (.)(.)'s but nothing major and they are getting better, not worse. Aaaagh - still over a week to go til testing. 

NO option but to keep hoping.

    

LOL
Kitykat


----------



## gail22 (May 4, 2006)

Hi There,

Ive had a really teary day today  , i'm not testing till next Saturday 14th, and i've been convincing myself today that I have AF working on me, as I seem to have all the symptoms   , sore (.)(.), sore tummy, and very teary.... 

It really is the first day that it has got to me badly, I have tried to remain positive, but its all caught up with me today  

Hopefully I can get up tommorrow and feel more positive   

Love gail xx


----------



## kitykat (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Gail,

Saw your post and that you are still online. I'm up and down by the minute. Hope you feel better after a sleep. Are you just having time off or working during 2WW? I test the day before you and I found it really hard to concentrate at work today. Just keep thinking about what if etc..... round and round and round in my head. 

I'm sending you a big       . Someone on the Autumn angels board said a few days ago that we might as well be positive for now as if a/f comes there will be plenty of time for feeling sad then - so I keep trying to remember that and stay positive. It is easier said than done though. 

Keep hoping.....           

LOL
Kitykat


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi girls.... I also dont really seem to be having any symptoms.....a few twinges and fuzzy sensation in my tummy but that could just be anxiety. if you are taking the nasty booty bullets they have similar side effects to being pregnant, eg: sore boobs.
So try and stay postive and focus on those embies snuggling down for the next 9 months.
Only a week to go.
lots of big hugs Ali xxxxxx


----------



## kitykat (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi there, Seems quiet tonight.

Can't sleep, couldn't sleep last night either.

My lovely next door neighbour who has supported me so wonderfully through all of this has admitted she is 5ish weeks pregnant. She doesn't know her dates, wasn't really trying etc etc you know how it goes. I am so pleased for her and I had to drag it out of her because I had guessed. I am pleased for her, but now I am home I can't stop thinking that if this doesn't work, we are going to have an on-going in your face reminder of what could (should) have been. Why can't it be my baby? I feel so nasty and horrible, but I can't help it. I feel like I am gradually losing all my friends as I can't bear to ring people up and have them ask "so what is happening to you?" I seem to have lived day by day for so long. I can never think of what to say and plenty of good tings do happen, they just seem rather meaningless. I am so envious of my friends and I can think of only one couple wo have not yet had a baby. Now they are starting to get onto their second and we started trying before them. This has to work..... please..... 

Sorry for the me post - just had to get it off my chest - maybe I have a chance of sleeping now.

LOL
Kitykat


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

Babybliss,

just wanted to let you know I am thinking about you this morning.

Lots of love

Zoe XXX


----------



## babybliss (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi all Babybliss here, thank you ZOE! I have PM'd you + Radnorgirl to say am now testing tomorrow after all. DH had to work early and I couldn't bear the thought of being alone with bad news. 
KittyKat the symptons of progesterone injections are bloatedness and gas/wind and constipation! (LOL). MFS where I had the UK treatment earlier this year informed me of this and it does make sense, so lots of high fibre foods! I take fig oil and find it helps a lot. 
I haven't slept since the bad symptoms of af coming came on at day 12 after transfer.
Will let you know .......love and sticky implantation wishes to all MrsRedcap, Gail. Kitykat, Radnorgirl, Alipali, beverleyt, mn23160, Dereeka! BabyblissXXX


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Hi Girls


Just to let you know I am testing 17th October.  2nd IVF and we got two 4 cells embies which were graded 8/10 and 10/10.

So keeping fingers crossed.  Back to work on Monday so hopefully the days will go quicker.

Best of luck to everybody.

Ali


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi ladies
Just to say *welcome to Ali* - you will get lots of support here honey - good luck for your 2ww    

Lots of  to everyone testing soon! Hope you all get your dreams

Love and hugs
Tracy
xx


----------



## cara jerams (Jul 20, 2005)

Hello Lady's havnt been on this post for a very long time, i have been reading though your posts and it has made me feel better.
My story, myself and DP are on our 3rd IUI cycle have 1week left to wait before testing, it has been a really hard suggle this last time all though  the scan's and injections it has been touch and go as to whether they would do the treatment! But last Friday had it was done and everything went ok.
Finding it really hard to keep my mind busy as have taken 2weeks off work.
It would be good to hear from any one 
Good luck to you all

Cara


----------



## gail22 (May 4, 2006)

Hiya Girls,  

Hope you are all feeling better today, thanks for the replies to my post, really appreciated.

Just want to send lots of positive vibes to everyone, hope you all have a good weekend
          

     

Love Gail
xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Morning ladies

*Babybliss * - am thinking of you today! Good luck with the test honey, hoping you got your dream!!!!

Welcome to *cara jerams*, good luck for the rest of your 2ww honey

Hugs and loads of   to all of you
Love
Tracy
x


----------



## kitykat (Sep 21, 2006)

Feeling better intermittently. Have decided that for this weekend, I am pregnant and I am going to enjoy it.

Sending everyone lots of fairydust and positive vibes

LOL
Kitykat


----------



## babybliss (Jun 3, 2006)

Well you sweet angels out there, I am in shock and I have a   I had to let dh look, i just didn't want to know what I was sure was the worst.
I really can't believe it. I was so certain it wasn't. I never, ever thought I'd be able to put that icon up...I also saw other girls and often felt very envious. So to all those still waiting, don't give up hope, it is so hard though...I will contact you individually gradually loads of love Babybliss (when i'm over the shock!) And thank you, thank you, thank you for all the kind thoughts and messages...XXX


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

KityKat,
Glad to see you are feeling positive, good girl............testing on the 13th is good luck so everyone is telling me. It will work    
Not many days left to go. Just remember you are PUPO so celebrate   
Sending you lots of   .....roll on Fri
Love Ali xxxxxxx

Congratulations Babybliss


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Babybliss

Fantastic news hun!!!!

Congratulations on you bfp. Wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy

lots of love

Helen
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Babybliss

Huge congratulations!!!!!!!!

Hope you have a great 9 months.

Love Linda xxxx


----------



## gail22 (May 4, 2006)

Hiya Babybliss

Congratulations on your       

Well Done  

    

Love Gail xxx


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

Babybliss,

Fab news sweetie! dont want to say I told you so, but.......

Big kiss

Zoe XXX


----------



## babybliss (Jun 3, 2006)

Dear Zoe, Gail22, Lodgey, Radnorgirl, Kitykat et al!! Thank you. I still cannot believe it at all. But thank you God.
I am giving you all lots of love and to those still waiting:    
Keep us posted. BabyblissXX


----------



## babybliss (Jun 3, 2006)

PS Aunty Zoe was right all along, I hold my hands up!!! XXX


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi everyone 

I'm back from holiday and Babybliss, what fab news to come back to....congratulations hun 

Big thanks to Tracy who's done a fab job of looking after you all   

Look forward to getting know you all and of course wishing you much love and luck,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Dereeka (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi all and CONGRATULATIONS to Babybliss   wishing you a very healthy pregnancy.

Just a quick update from me.... Had no symptoms at all 'til yesterday evening when started to bleed and have AF pains.. so resigned it was all over. Had cry last night... felt much better today and bought a lovely bottle of wine for dinner (and a hpt!!)-- well--- feint positive 

So can't have wine and not definitely pregnant.. I guess this is known as limbo..

Will just have to wait for bloods tomorrow..

Sending     to all... stay away from those pee-sticks it really doesn't help   

Dez x


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi girls,
I am feeling a bit down today, started getting really bad back pains yesterday and mild cramps like Af is on her way. Had a really bad night and hardly slept, still got the pains but no sign of AF, i am constantly knicker checking and am frightened to move off the settee or do anything to strenous...got a pile of ironing to do. Sorry for the me post....hope all you lovely girls are ok
Ali xxxxxx


----------



## Dereeka (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi Ali-- hang in there.. you are still PUPO.  Sending     and .. No AF is a good sign, you might be getting implantation cramps.

 fro me,

Dez x


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks Dereeka.....good luck tomorrow with the blood test...cant wait to see your   post tomorrow. love and hugs to you too
Ali xxxxxx


----------



## kitykat (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Ali,

Just hide the ironing pile. Out of sight is out of mind. At least the will be one problem solved for the time being!  

Hope you are feeling better soon.

Kitykat
XX


----------



## babybliss (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Ali Pali, you feel just as I did a few days ago, I pray your af does NOT arrive BabyblissX

Hi Kitykat, how you getting on? When will you test? Thinking of you, BabyblissX


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

*Babybliss* - just had to pop back on say a huge congratulations!!! Well done you! So very pleased for you!
Love
Tracy
x

PS - just tried to PM you but it came back to me with "Auto Away Response" message - you not receiving messages hun?


----------



## beverleyt (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi, so will you all really not test until your date? I am supposed to test on Sat 14th but know I will test on the weds or thurs with an early predictor - there is no way I could wait until the Sat... I know about the hormone levels may be out of whack but I really dont think I could wait - my husband is away until the Thurs but I know I wont be able to wait until then - part of my motivation is we have a night out on the Thurs and so I want to know before that whether I can drink - I have been so good this whole year and it i dirving me nuts - that being said it takes about 1/2 a glass to get me drunk!

Had a great week last week completely ignoring everything but being positive - today is harder and I have a feeling this whole week will be - hence why I will test on Weds/Thurs.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Dez ~ loads of luck for your bloods tomorrow.......looking good for you hun 

Ali ~ ironing?? Whats ironing!  Try not to worry too much about cramps.....loads of ladies get them and still get BFPs. Hang in there hun 

Hi there Beverley....do i need to send the   Test on Thurs....it's my birthday so its a good day 

Hope everyone is ok, Lizzy xxx


----------



## emma01 (Sep 28, 2005)

Hello everyone  

Just wondering if I could join you all for the agonising 2ww?  Day  10 now, and test on Friday 13th - hoping it will bring us the best of luck    

Have been reading your messages for a while so thought it rude not to say Hi!

Feeling certain that I am pregnant (most of the time) and taking AF pains to be implantation pains   .  Am drinking small amounts of pineapple juice and eating brazil nuts like there's no tomorrow.  Also have bottle of water permanently glued to my side!

Finding it hard when the doubts creep in and this site keeps me positive so thanks for helping everyone and good luck to you all. 


May everyone get the BFP of their dreams 
    

Love Emma xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Emma - You sound like my double at the moment, brazil nuts & water what a great combination.  I have had a few doubts but have managed to get rid of them and remain positive.  I test tomorrow and should have the results by mid afternoon. 

Beverley - I have wanted to test before the proper date but have read so many stories on here of people testing and getting a negative and then a positive and vice versa, it must really screw with your head so have decided that I will stay away from    

 to Helen, Gail, Lizzy, KityKat, AliPali, Dez, soz if I have missed any one off.

Linda xxxx


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi everyone

I was meant to go for a blood test today but I have chosen not to go. I have done a pee stick and it is a bfn. You may say that it is too early for a pee stick but in my heart I know that it is a bfn for me. I don't really want to have to pay £90 for someone to tell me what I already know - it would just be rubbing salt into the wound.

Helen
xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Radnorgirl,

I know how your feeling hunny...     for you.

You where I am if you need me darlin...  

Love

Vicki x x x


----------



## Dereeka (Sep 13, 2006)

Firstly, A Big Thankyou for all your warm wishes-- they really helped.

Oh Helen-- I'm soo sorry hun   hope you can plan something nice for yourself-- PM me if you need a chat.

Well update from me-- HcG level 162-- officially  

So you can get a positive after no symptoms and a bleed --- don't give in to the pee sticks girls 

Good Luck to all who test this week   

Sending   to everyone,

Dez x


----------



## beverleyt (Jan 16, 2006)

Dez
congratulations - you give hope to all ---
I actually have a cold - so any symptoms are masked by headaches, fever and general run-down (or is that the stress of this week??)


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Oh Helen I am so so sorry - I do hope you are going to test again on your official day though honey   

Dereeka - Fab news! Congratulations hun!

Love and hugs to all
Tracy
xx


----------



## kitykat (Sep 21, 2006)

Dear Everyone,

 to Dereeka on your  . Wonderful news.

To Baby bliss   and thank you for thinking of me.

To Beverley T - Not sure about testing early - my clinic have given me a warning about false negatives for testing early again, when I called them this morning. Thinking of you - I want to do the same, but am steering well clear at the moment.

Hope you are feeling OK AliPali. XX

To Helen and Vicki - I am so so sorry. I don't know what else to say.

Emma, Linda, Ali, Cara and Gail - still keeping fingers crossed.

Well, I had an awful night, Had some spotting before I went to bed and I know you will say so what, but I always spot for days before A/F arrives, so this might go on for 10 days yet. All my other symptoms have gone. No longer constipated. I think it is over. In no fit state to go to work so staying home today.
It will be a long time til Friday.

LOL
Kitykat


----------



## babybliss (Jun 3, 2006)

Helen, I am so sorry to hear your news, more hugs    . Give me a call if you'd like a chat love BabyblissXXX
All other   Good Luck.....thinking of you


----------



## gail22 (May 4, 2006)

Hi Kity Kat,

Just wanted to send you               

Thinking of you

Take Care
Love Gail xxxx


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Hope you don't mind me butting in, I have been reading all your messages.

My test date is 16th October.

I have cramp pains since 2 days after the transfer, and also keep knicker checking!  Only other symptom is tender boobs, but that is normally a sign of AF on its way.  I'm going crazy, just wish I could find out one way or another!

Good Luck Everyone.

Take Care

Fiona


----------



## emma01 (Sep 28, 2005)

Keep positive KityKat - I'm testing on Friday too so will be thinking of you and wishing BFP vibes your way.

Have been to GP this morning and was told that they dont do HCG tests :-( Has anyone else had this problem?
I had ET in Barcelona so can hardly go back there  Tried local private hospital who said they wouldnt either. Why is it sooooo difficult?    Should I just do a pee stick and not bother with a blood test?  Feeling a bit wobbly today......only 3 more sleeps till Friday....pleeeeeeese let it be a BFP.

 to everyone
Love Emma xx


----------



## kitykat (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Emma, 

Is there an IVF clinic near to where you live, that might help with testing? My clinic have just given me a clear blue pregnancy test to do 14 days after e/t in any case. I am a bit worried after all the problems other people on this site seem to have had with testing this way though. May be not a very helpful post! Sorry.

LOL
Kitykat


----------



## Vixsy (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I hope you don't mind me joining you.  I am on the 2ww and test a week on Friday.  I had  DE IVF and all seems to be going well and I have taken two weeks off work so being a lady of leisure which I am really enjoying as I have a very stressful job. 

Lol to you all and keep those fingers crossed for the BFP!

Vixsy xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babybliss (Jun 3, 2006)

Emma I managed to get my GP to agree to the blood test, even though they usually give you a urine test. Call the practice nurse and ask her. For me they managed to book a blood test in advance of my appointment with GP and the GP agreed, than I went straight for the blood test. Having said that, haven't had it back yet!
I did a Home PT day 15 then blood test day 17. 
You can have a false negative but not a false positive, so DON'T TEST EARLY!!
Babybliss


----------



## emma01 (Sep 28, 2005)

Kitykat - thanks for your reply   I checked and there are no ivf clinics nearby but it was a great idea.
Babybliss - congratulations   fantastic news, you must be over the moon 
I just feel like I've been trying so hard to avoid doing a pee stick that I'm not sure I'll trust it without a blood test now! Today is particularly bad and have almost convinced myself that I could do the test tomorrow instead of Friday cos surely it would be ok!!!!! Know its mad but hey thats what happens dont you think? Think I will try the GP again even if I have to pay for the test, at least if its booked I might stop worrying. Have to go to the US next week with work and really dont want to fly if BFP so have to know one way or other by Friday.

thanks again
love Emma x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Just thought I would let you know that we got a BFN.

Feeling a bit numb at the moment and still trying to come to terms with it.

Thanks for all your support, it has helped me through it.

Good luck to everyone

Linda xxxx


----------



## deirdre (Nov 28, 2004)

hi ladies
hope you don't  mind me butting in.  i have been reading your posts with interest.

my test date is thurs 18th and there is no way i will consider tesing early.  i want to go as long as possible and to be honest i will only believe a postive result if the clinic tell me.

don't get me wrong, i'm only on day 5 and at times the wait is driving me mad already. BUT the longer i leave it the more hope i have.  
the last time i started bleeding about an hour before the hospital test so was as hopeful as you dare be.  i know we all deal with it our own way but i'd rather wait than get a negative early.

lol dee x


----------



## deirdre (Nov 28, 2004)

oh and i forgot say

 to those with  

 to those who weren't so lucky

and for the rest of you on


----------



## gail22 (May 4, 2006)

Hi Linda,

Aaaw, i am so sorry, dont know what to say, sending you hugs
     
     

thank you for all the support you have given me,

take care
Love Gail xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Linda ~ really so sorry hun....take care and big hugs xx

Jenny (PCOS-GIRL) ~ sorry about your BFN too.....will you be going again on the met? Love, luck and hugs xx

Helen ~ did you test again today? Hope you are ok 

Welcome Emma, Fiona, Vixsy and Dee ~ good to have you all here, happy chatting and loads of luck to you all  Fiona ~ try to ignore those symptoms, could mean anything 

Dez ~ yey, great news about your levels.....fabulous, be very happy and healthy 

Take care everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## gail22 (May 4, 2006)

Hi Girls,

well its all over for us, that wicked old witch   turned up with a vengance this morning.  I just feel so so sad at the moment   , utterly devastated, really hoped this was our time  , the tears are splashing on the keyboard as I write, going back to bed for a good cry  .

Good luck to everyone else.

Gail xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Ah Gail 

So unfair hun, i'm sorry 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## kitykat (Sep 21, 2006)

Dear Gail,

I am so sorry.  Same thing happened to me this morning. Nasty nasty  

Wrote a letter to my GP/PCT/Strategic Health authority/MP/British Fertility Association/Secretary of state for health to complain about lack of IUI and IVF availability on NHS in Hampshire. Got a lot of anger out of my system in writing it and feel like I have done something constructive, which may, in the long run, help others too. 

Taking the rest of the week off work as I can't face talking about pregnancy/TTC all day with people (work in a women's hospital). I have never taken time off because of IF before, but I just don't think I can be professional enough when I feel like this. I never have any trouble with everyone with serious problems - it is the fuss pots who get to me, who can't see how lucky they are and the ones who have no respect for their body or the life of their unborn child. I don't worry that I would say something that I shouldn't, more that I would just start crying in the middle of a consultation.

Have looked on abbreviations page and notice that LOL, which I always write is short for Lots of Laughs. My family always use it to mean Lots of Love, so if you thought I was being weird, I wasn't. I was just oblivious!!! 

Sorry for long post. It really helps to know that there are people out there who understand. I am so glad I found this site, just wish I had known about it 2 years ago.

Love and good luck to everyone still waiting and going through treatment.

Kitykat


----------



## chunkymonkeyuk (Feb 15, 2006)

Hello again!  Sorry its been a while since I last posted, just been trying to get through the 2ww! 

Well, the deed is done now...had blood test this morning and have to call back at 2pm for the results.  To be honest..I'm absolutely petrified!   , what if its worked?!  what if it hasn't worked?!

OMG!  On our first attempt the   turned up on day 10, so I never expected to get to this stage!

Oh well, 4 hours to go (ish)!

Sending loads of   to those who need them and loads of     to those who are due to test soon.

Heres to hoping I start a trend!

Jo xx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

More sad news from me as well, AF turned up this morning, cant stop crying, we have no money left for another go so looks like this is it for us. I am devastated and just feel like falling asleep and never waking up, and to rub salt in my brother is trying for his second and his girlfriend falls pregnant just like that. Its so unfair. I wish all you girls on the 2ww all the best
love Ali


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Ali - Sorry to hear your news, am thinking of you as I know how devastating it is.  Is there anyway you qualify on the NHS?   

Jo - Good luck for your results am thinking of you.    

Gail - You know I am thinking about you hun.  

KityKat - Sorry to hear your news too.  Lets hope your letter goes to some who cares.

Linda xxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Same here..I got  this morning too  

So back to the drawing board for us!

To everyone else whose had a  today...I know how your feeling...it totally sucks 

Love and  to you all

Vicki x


----------



## mn23160 (Feb 7, 2006)

Ladies,

I am soooo sooo sorry to hear all this bad news.     I haven't been on the site for a couple of days as I've been away - i couldn't get on here quick enough when I came back as I was hoping there would be lots of BFPs.

All my thoughts are with you - I know there is nothing I can say to take away your pain and dissapointment at this time - it is so very unfair.

Lots of Love    
melanie


----------



## chunkymonkeyuk (Feb 15, 2006)

Still in shock, so won't talk much!  Just had the result back from my blood test and its a  

Can't believe it at the moment..I don't think its sunk in..

           

Thats about all i can muster right now...i'll be back!

Jo xx


----------



## Neets (Mar 19, 2006)

Fantastic - many congratulations. So pleased for you - I was willling you on on the "crazy" thread!
Neets
xx


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

chunky monkey - ive been popping on all afternoon to see how you got on. CONGRATULATIONS
Now your next 2ww starts with your scan! Enjoy every moment of toda.

Ruth


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Chunkymonkey

I have been to see how you got on all afternoon too!!!  Congratulations sweetie - enjoy!!!          

x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Chunkymonkey

Me too have been logging on this afternoon.  So pleased for you.

Congratulations.  Hope you have a great pregnancy.

  

Linda xxxx


----------



## Dereeka (Sep 13, 2006)

Firstly sending      to Helen, Linda. Ali, Vicki and KityKat and Gail--- Life seems so unfair at times, and this whole IF treatment thing seems such a lottery. Hope you can plan to do some nice things for yourselves soon. Sorry I can't say anything to help you feel better 

Chunkeymonkey:                                 

To everyone else...    , stay away from the pee sticks    

Well, as for me-- still no symptoms-- now convinced I can't be pregnant so bought a hpt today and now daren't do it    I have a scan on 24th, so hope it will be more real then.

Dez x


----------



## gail22 (May 4, 2006)

Hi Girls,

thank you for all the kind messages, I am feeling a bit better this afternoon. 

Just want to say great big congratulations to Dereeka and Chunkymonkey, well done girls on your  , wishing you  both a healthy happy nine months.

I also want to send big hugs to all the girls with bad news this morning, thinkin of you all too, I know just how Sh&t you feel girls             

All the best to everyone still to test.

Love Gail xxxx


----------



## emma01 (Sep 28, 2005)

Vicki, Ali, Kitykat & Gail - I'm so so sorry to hear your sad news   Take lots of care of yourselves     I'm thinking of you and sending loads of love and hugs your way    

Chunkymonkey and Dez -   on your  Hooray!!!!

Only tomorrow to go and then I test on Friday. Have been a bit lightheaded since the weekend, dont even want to know if this is good or bad - its probably stress! Going slightly mad thinking the worst at every opportunity.  Feel really bad even thinking negative thoughts so am going think pregnant as much as poss 

 to everyone waiting to test. Emma xx


----------



## Neets (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi Emma
I've just been for a long walk and chat to the sky!! - came back feeling much more positive only for dh to come through door and burst into tears again. Today is the first day I haven't felt sick, tired, had sore boobs  etc. and its all getting a bit close for comfort. We test Fri too.
Big positive vibes, Neets
xx


----------



## DeeDeeC (Oct 2, 2006)

Chunkymonkey - Fantastic news, I am sooo happy for you.... we were chatting on the "Crazy" thread and I had everything crossed for you.

For the girls who received not such great news..... a big hug to you all. Life is pretty cruel sometimes, but a wise woman once told me that the crappy things in life make you a stronger person.  I am reckoning I should be Iron Woman by now  

I am testing tomorrow morning - 8am appt.  Not convinced my ICSI has worked though.... just feel empty, if that makes sense. Not had any cramps since Sunday only a sore head for the last couple of days. Only 14 hours to go though and we'll know!!

Dee x


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Hi ladies


To all the ladies who have had a BFN hugs and kisses.  Be kind to yourselves


And to all the ladies who have had a BFP many congratulations.  Heres hoping to a wonderful 9 months.

Well my symptoms are all still there and I keep comparing it to the last attempt, think I am certainly more tired this time. 

Well better go and get dinner prepared and Tesco delivery comes tonight the highlight of my night!!!!!!!!.


Ali


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello Everyone,

Huge congrats to the  

I too am testing on Friday (13th) and getting very nervous now.  Also feeling lightheaded and still getting cramps in tum.  Praying that these are all positive signs. 

Just want to wish everyone testing all the best and hoping we all get the news we all deserve and dream of.

Take care.

p.s I bought 2 HPT today and dont know whether to use them or not. i want to one minute then dont the next. Any advice?


----------



## Dereeka (Sep 13, 2006)

Advice--- Stay away until Friday...     . You are  PUPO, don't upset yourself unnecessarily by a false negative. Implantation can be as late as day 12 and it takes a couple of days after that for HcG to be detected.  I know how hard it is waiting and clock watching... only 2 more sleeps though.... hang on.

Sending    

Dez x


----------



## Carolanne (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi Lizzy B and lovely ladies

Please can I join the thread??  Had ET today testing on Mon 23rd Oct......First time at icsi had slight OHSSS but feeling good and positive.  

Sending lots of positive vibes to you all..

love 

carol


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Kitykat ~ so sorry the  arrived.....big hugs  Well done for writing the letter.....the lack of treatment is appalling! Hope you get a response hun 

Ali ~ hun, there are no words but the biggest hugs 

Vicki ~ i was following your diary and so hoped it would work for you....really so sorry xxx

Dez ~ don't worry too much about no symptoms, i'm sure they'll kick in soon  Hope time flies to your scan 

Emma ~ heres some positive vibes for you 

Neets, Dee and Advice2003 ~ welcome to you all and lots of luck for the next couple of days......hope there's good news for you all 

Carolanne ~ welcome to you too  Hope you are feeling better after the OHSS.....good sign though 

Jo (Chunkeymonkey) ~ congratulations, thats lovely news.....have a very happy and healthy pg 

Take care everyone,

Love and luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Vixsy (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I hope you are all well.

Sending lots of hugs to those who did not get their BFP.  I don't know what to say but thinking of you all.  

Congratulations to Jo on the BFP!

I am not testing till the 20th and looking out for all the signs but at the moment only feel bloated and slight nausea which could be the result of sitting on the sofa all day!  I really wish that the next eight days will pass really quickly so that I know what the outcome will be!  

Lots of love to you all

Vixsy xxxx


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

hello everyone
i would like to join in if thats ok - i had et on the 29th sept- for ivf- it was my 2nd attempt as we were abandoned last time as i overstimulated- what a nightmare that was. Anyway the clinic have told me not to test until Monday 16th October- which by my reckoning is 17 days. How unfair is that??

I still cant understand if day 1 is the day of et- or the day after et- what do you guys think about it?

But - as everyone else seems to test on day 14- I am thinking of testing this Saturday which should be day 15- i think!!!!!


No symptoms as the moment and I am feeling quite negative- dont know why- I just feel quite strange about it all.

Loads of love and positibe vibes
Pi
xxxxx


----------



## Neets (Mar 19, 2006)

Pi - I know what you mean about not really knowing why I feel negative - I suddenly can't control my feelings and the negative ones are winning. I think I am just preparing myself as by this stage last time I knew it was over - Not that AF has arrived yet (or last time for that matter - where my expert knowledge comes from I don't know!!!) so I have no basis for these theories!! I cried all last night which has really put poor dh on edge. I now feel selfish and ridiculous for all this negativity - sorry everyone - Hope you are all doing better than me and are staying positive. xx


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

neets
I think that in a waybeing negative is a way of protecting yourself- as we are so worried about what might go wrong and how we will cope with a negative test. Is your test day tomorrow? gosh its so nerve wracking isn'y it. I think advice2003 tests tomorrow too- I hope you get a positive result I really do!!!

Love Pi


----------



## DeeDeeC (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi Girls....

Had everything confirmed this morning at the clinic... BFN!!

I am doing ok.. actually a bit relieved that its all over for the moment.  I just want a month or 2 not focusing on the baby thing - I just need a break from it all, make myself stronger before getting back on it again.

Good luck to everyone else. Hope your dreams come true.

Dee x


----------



## iolite (Feb 18, 2006)

hi girls
Please may i join you? i am on day 8 of 2ww and going out of my mind, for those who got bfn i'm so sorry its gutting, last march i got a bfn after tx (which weeks later turned out to be ectopic but for some reason or other didnt show up on the test), but i well remember the despair at reading a negative. Good luck for next time round.
I was just reading about feeling despondant during 2ww and i agree its really hard, at first i was so excited and now have hit a slump i'm trying to read into every sympton or twinge but now just feel nothing, my af would be due fri 13th but i know that cyclogest can keep it at bay anyway oh god this wait is truly doing my head in. iolitexxx Good luckto those still waiting, i test wed 18th/19th anyone else?


----------



## Neets (Mar 19, 2006)

So very sorry to hear your news Dee. Sending you lots of healing hugs.

Pi, I think you are right about the self preservation thing. I think actually we are all very strong and caught in a bizarre drug/hormone fuelled situation which makes us vulnerable. Thank goodness that we can talk to others who understand us. I have given myself a bit of a talking to and its a beautiful sunny day and I'm going to take on this day with a new positivity. Yes my test is tomorrow (like you I think - 17 days after ec and 15 after et) - Today is the anniversary of the day me and dh met but we didn't really get chatting properly till the early hours so we are praying for good vibes on the 13th.
Hang in there girls (you too - Iolite!) we can help each other thru this
xx


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Advice,

How are you?  Did you do a test?

I done one today and got a negative, now am really fed up.  Official blood test on Monday 16th.

Hope you are doing ok.

Fiona


----------



## Carolanne (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi everyone..

Dee  - sorry to hear you news..you will get over this and be stronger next time.

I agree with the negative thing its such a fine line to tread between being joyous that we have got this far and the dread that it might not work.  The clinic told me to do things that make me happy so i'm off to buy shoes!!!

Keep positive ladies....

love carol


----------



## emmalouise (Apr 19, 2004)

Hiya Guys, Can I join you.

Had ET yesterday and now have 2 lovely embies on board.  Had ec on Monday and still feeling abit sore and sickly. This is my 4th 2ww. My 1st IVF resulted in ectopic, and 2 FET were BFNs, so here's hoping 4th time lucky.

Good luck to everyone. Lets hope for lots of bfps

Emma x


----------



## emmalouise (Apr 19, 2004)

Me again. Forgot to say my test date is 23rd October

Emma x


----------



## Carolanne (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi Emmalouise

Welcome, I'm noo too and my test date is the same....

wishing you lots of luck...

love carol x


----------



## beverleyt (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi all
Good luck to those on the next stage of their journey - whether with a positive or negative result 

I am feeling a little weird today - I am not supposed to test until Saturday but knew I couldnt wait and then last night thought it was all over as I had some spotting. So I did a test this am as I was supposed to go out tonight and wanted to know if I could drink... well I got a TFP (thin faint positive!) but a positive none the less. The spotting seemed too late for implantation but I guess thats what it was.

Anyway - just wanted to share my news as I only had one 5 cell (day 3)transferred - so it shows once again that it only takes one.
However will wait until Sat to test again and will stay on this site until then just in case.

Can I also say how much I have appreciated this site on my 2ww - following everyones journeys and having the chance to write is so cathartic. Thank you to everyone who contributes.


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Evening ladies

Welcome to all the newbies here's to a quick 2ww.

Beverlyt well done, are you going to test again tomorrow?

Well not feeling too great today, hardly any cramping and constantly feeling (.) (.) too see if they are still sore.  Can remember the last time that about the middle of the 2ww symptoms seemed to disappear.  

Roll on Tuesday

Ali


----------



## Dereeka (Sep 13, 2006)

Dee--- What can I say?? Sending   

 to everyone joining. Stay away from those peesticks     (I should talk  have done another today... just to make sure...)

Beverleyt-- your story sounds just like mine..spotting then hpt to see if you can have a drink!   though you tested sooner than me and still got a feint positive... Hooray..              ... I'm sure you will be checking every day now to watch the line get stronger... Let us know how you get on.

Sending     to all those still waiting,

Dez x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Beverley ~ i was wondering how you got on, that sounds really positive. Sure it will be fab news Saturday 

Hi to Pi, Ioloite and Emma ~ welcome to the 2ww 

Fiona ~ everything crossed for you for Monday hun 

Dee ~ i'm so sorry hun.....have some time out and get some strength back. Love and luck to you xxx

Emma, Neets and Advice2003 ~ huge luck for tomorrow   

Sending loads of positive vibes, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Neets (Mar 19, 2006)

Pretty sure its negative for me . Good old Clearblue- dh reckons he saw a vvvvvv faint line (this was at 4am!!) - there is a clear one now but ofcourse but that is after 10 mins. 2nd clearblue - result window didn't fill. So... pretty sure its all over but will re-test. This is cruel - just feel numb. I am out of tears as I cried all Wednesday night as you know - Good luck everyone else.


----------



## emma01 (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi everyone

was so anxious yesterday that i couldnt bring myself to go near a computer  - am very superstitious and taking everything as some kind of omen or another - so the less chance of reading something negative the better. As it was I tested this morning friday 13th (5.30am so hours after you Neets!!) and saw a huge magpie sitting on the front porch the other day....paranoid or what!  

And.....OMG   .  Dont really believe it, have had AF pains throughout 2WW and spotting day before yesterday.....going to do another test in a couple of hours but too afraid to at the moment. I like the first one best and am praying that its for real. Am in shock.....wont believe it till have blood test done...keeping fingers crossed its a real     

Neets - keep positive hun and sending you lots of     for your retest xx
Advice2003 -   today -    t you too xx

Dee - Sorry to hear about your BFN -   xx

Beverleyt - sounds really positive - good luck for tomorrow xx

Gotta go now......really cant believe it...will wait for it to sink in when dh gets home later. Please let it be for real.

 to everyone
love Emma xx


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Morning girls

Congratulations Emma well done  

Well girls I was stupid this morning and done a pee stick and of course it was a BFN.  I am way too early do not test till Tuedsay but I feel as if all symptoms are fast fading from my body.

Did anybody feel like this and go on to get a BFP


Ali


----------



## Dereeka (Sep 13, 2006)

Alsio 1-- stay away from those pee sticks    (easier said than done I know). It's way too early though-- you will upset yourself without reason... You are still PUPO-- enjoy.

Neets-- Keeping everything crossed for you..   

Emma01--- Brilliant--                               -- you are having a baby!!!

Advice--- Thinking of you too-- everything crossed  


KityKat-- Hope you're Ok. i think today is official test day for you too?  Hope you get a lovely surprise.

 to everyone else,

Dez


----------



## Neets (Mar 19, 2006)

Definitely a negative . Sorry girlies to have to report this. Will take some time out now.
xx Love to you all and good luck to those still in with a chance.


----------



## Vixsy (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Only a week to go before I test and wishing that the time will pass quickly. 

Congratulations Emma - that is absolutely fantastic news! 

Ali - keep positive! 

Neets sending you lots of big hugs and hope that you find some strength from the time out.  

To everyone else, hang in there. 

Love Vixsy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kitykat (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi there,

      

A/F has been and gone, so was inevitable and just confirmed what I already knew. Just wish I could have got to today and done a test thinking that it might be positive. I have never even got to that stage of being able to do a test and hope that I could have that lovely little blue line appear. So very very very sad.

I feel so nauseous - at least I can fit in my jeans again. No appetite. Just burst into tears in the garden centre. IF is such a silent thing to suffer. 

Going to see the counsellor on Monday and to see lovely IF clinic doctor on Tuesday. I have so amny questions to ask about next time. If only we had some frosties, it wouldn't feel so final. The drugs made me feel so ill, I just am quite thankful that we can't try again til next year. I am so lucky to have my lovely DH. He has had a look on here now and realised that you are all just like me. Will throw myself into new job next week ans make myself feel better by making someone else's life a little bit better and hope that one day I can claim back my quota of happiness.

Love to you all and congratulations to Emma - it gives me hope for next time - post us all a picture when the time comes please?

Dez - thanks for the kind thoughts - look after yourself and take it easy at work.

Neets -    

Thank you all for being there
Kitykat


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Aliso1

I feel exactly like you.  I'm due to test on Monday, but used a evil pee stick yesterday and got a negative.

I also keep touching my boobs, but they are not tender at all.  I have no symptoms, so think it must be a BPN.  Got AF cramps, but so far no spotting!

Good Luck for Tuesday.

Fiona


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Its a   from me as well. Sort of knew already has AF arrived on Wed. Feel numb, sick and cant stop crying. We have an appointment on Wed with the cons but we will be taking  some time out as the purse is empty. Thanks girls for all your support
xxxxx


----------



## Dereeka (Sep 13, 2006)

Neets, KityKat, AliPali--    -- sometimes it seems a very cruel world.  Have some time to enjoy yourselves and DH/Ps. 

Lots of Love,

Dez x

P.s. to those without symptoms-- I still don't have any and I'm now on day--17 post transfer with a BFP.  So there is still hope.


----------



## emma01 (Sep 28, 2005)

Ali, Kitykat and Neets  - big hugs for you all . Am thinking of each of you and wishing you loads and loads of luck for next time. Lots of love Emma xxx


----------



## AJ-Coops (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Firstly, to all those with BFN - sending you all a big  .  At times like this, you just want to be shut away from the world and not talk to anyone.  Take this time out to evaluate what you want, be abit selfish and get your normal lives back from tx for a while.

I am now on the dreaded  .  I only had e/t yesterday with two good grade embies 
(Kylie & Jason   ) put back.  I spent all last night analysing all twinges/aches and I promised myself that this time round I wouldn't do that - but hey ho, this 2ww is blinkin hard  

Still feel bloated today and have had a slight stomach ache on/off - analysing again, I know  

Well, hope you are all well on your 2ww.  My test day is not until the 26th, so have a long wait.  Hope to read alot of BFP news from you lovely ladies    

Take Care

Amanda

xxx


----------



## chunkymonkeyuk (Feb 15, 2006)

Hello again everyone.  

Big   to everyone who got a bfn from their 2ww.  As I did have 1 failed cycle I know what it feels like and can only send my love and forward-thinking vibes to you (I appreciate I'm no 'try, try, try and try again expert).

To those who have had the result of their dreams...congratulations and  

I also thought it may help those currently on the 2ww, to share some symptoms.  I appreciate that everyone is different and symptoms will vary, but here goes..

On our first failed attempt, I had AF type cramps on day 9 & 10, huge, sore boobs and felt pregnant!  My af started on day 10!

On this, our second attempt, I had AF type cramps on day 9 & 10, nothing day 11 and 12 and then a tightening feeling on day 13 and 14.  My boobs have stayed normal and I definately didn't feel pregnant.  I had some very low days and pretty much all the way through thought it hadn't worked.  On day 11 I ended up in Boots with a hpt in hand...but i didn't give in!  With all these symptoms I was adamant that it hadn't worked, but guess what a BFP!

Just goes to show that signs and symptoms have nothing to do with it, just hold out, keep your chin up and hope.  For most ladies, given enough attempts, it will work...

Love & positive vibes

Jo xx


----------



## Neets (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks girls for all your support. It is very much appreciated. So many heartfelt congratulations for those BFP's Jo and Emma. And heartfelt commiserations KityKat, AliPali.
I am going to have a bath and a glass of cava and look after my dh.
Bye for now girlies. Neets xx


----------



## snow jewel (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi everyone
So so sorry to hear about the BFN's. I so feel for you, as I've been so aware during this process, how each hurdle you manage to get over you get more excited, but in the back of my mind I've been thinking that it might make it worse if it fails at the last. However, remember so many of us don't get this far, and it means that your chances of it working eventually are good.
I had my ET yesterday, and my doctor said to wait for 16 days before testing as you can get a false negative so often on day 14. I've not heard of anyone else doing this, but I guess it makes sense, but is easier said than done. Feeling fine so far, but am convinced they fell out when I went for a wee after transfer.  
Anyone at Derriford?
Best wishes and good luck to all
Snow Jewel xx


----------



## beverleyt (Jan 16, 2006)

Hello all
again firstly so sorry for those without a desired result -- and best of luck to those moving to the first trimester section ---
I was about to move myself when huge clotting today (sorry if TMI). Symptoms havent really disappeared and I cant be bothered to buy another stick but I think its pretty obvious that it must be over - wow what a 24 hours - I first resigned myself it was over then got a positive - twice - had 24hours and then period!! Wacky ride. Listened to lots of Opera on the way to work this am on my ipod on the tube (very public place so couldnt cry) but boy that Vissi d'arte from Tosca hit the spot (sorry for being a geek!). Anyway very glad to be soooo busy at work so couldnt think about it. Am now enjoying glass of Chablis Grand Cru and talking to any family members at home.

So am off this list - however will check back as the stories to be followed are more moving than any opera!
Beverley


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Girls ,  
Had my ET today, went well and am now doing the 2 ww.
I already have had the symptoms you talk about before the ET , due to all these hormonal changes.
My boobs are killing me! increased at least one size ( DH happy) and even clothes on them hurt!
Light period pain since the day after the late night injection. 
So I am very hormonal and I can't even monitor my 2ww with these symptoms, as there before ET.
Anyway, very happy and excited to be at that stage, and wishing all current 2ww a lot of luck and  
Future Mummy


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

i got my period yesterday and tested last night

BFN for me I'm afraid. Not really sure what to do with myself now

Love Pi


----------



## Neets (Mar 19, 2006)

So very sorry Pi.   Sending you lots of love. Look after yourself.
Neets
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

girls 

hope i can join you 

i had egg transfer yesterday, and today is day 1 of 2ww, i am due to test on the 27th   

Futuremummy - looks like we will be testing on the same day,   to you

i hope to get to know you all 

Tracey


----------



## mn23160 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Sadly I have also had a  . I was absolutely devastated and will never forget the total sadness and tears in my husband's eyes as he waited outside the bathroom to hear the result at 4am. I/we felt broken, cheated, shattered and unable to contemplate the future.  ~But... two days and many hours of talking later, we are feeling so much better.  Don't get me wrong, we are still upset but we have now accepted the result and have considered how to move forward.  I contacted my hospital and luckily have a follow up appointment on thursday where I am going to discuss what happened but more importantly look at when we can defrost our 3 frozen embryos.  I need to ask some important questions such as:
1. Why did this cycle fail - is there anything that can be done to improve implantation.
2. Would I benefit from acupuncture alongside treatment (I notice loads of women have success with this)
3. Best methods to reduce stress (this is something I really need to look at as I was absolutely all over the place during the TWW and I dont think it helped)
4. Whether I should take a couple of months break; does it help to clear all your hormones out after such an extensive drug regime for IVF or does it not matter.

I know in my heart that our time will come ... and when I hold my baby in my arms it will be worth all of this..

Best of luck to the rest of you on your TWW. 

lots of love
Melxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Neets, Kitikat, Alipali, Pi and Mel  ~ as always, just the biggest hugs to you all  Love and much luck xxx

Ali and Fiona  too early  Huge luck for Monday 

Amanda (AJ) ~ welcome to the 2ww and welcome to Kylie and Jason too  Good luck!!

Snow Jewel ~ welcome to you too, what a wait for you! I'm sure they didn't fall out hun 

Tracey ~ Hi and welcome to the 2ww....hope you are feeling ok after ET 

Future Mummy ~ welcome....what day do you test hun? Loads of luck 

Emma ~ congratulations, fab news for you.....why don't you join the others on the 'Waiting for First Scan' thread. Here's the link for you: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=62205.435

Hope everyone is ok and having a good weekend,

Love and luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Lizzy, 
I am supposed to have my blood test on the 25/10/06, 14 days after eggs collection. I have a letter confirming it . However I am surprised that some girls have their blood tests 16 days after egg collection. Does it depends on clinics? I am at the Hammersmith. So confusing.( I had my et on Friday the 13th).
Future Mummy


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Future Mummy ~ i've put your date on the list.....thanks 

It really does depend on each clinic hun....it's usually around 14 days although some evil clinics make you wait longer! 

Very quiet on here today!

Good luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2006)

May I join you, girls? 

I already had my e/t on Friday 6/10 - just found this thread though for some reason 

I'm testing on Friday 20/10. It's a bit worrying that my clinic told me I should test with pee stick, while other girls seems to get blood tests, and the Zita West book also says only blood tests   
It's becoming quite difficult to wait and not test yet! 

Symptoms are confusing: boobs larger and a bit sensitive, bloatedness (but then I may have just put on weight with all that food!). When I was pregnant previously I always had these symptoms but obviously later on so I don't know. And also these times things didn't work out so don't want to have the same! What is different this time is that I'm extremely tired, am shattered just from going out to the local shops or park, and often feel twinges in lower tummy, but it's probably all these drugs. 

I'm on sick leave 'coz I had threatened hpss, and it's just as well now. I'm on my notice period anyway, because work was most unsympathetic during treatment. So I feel like I'm in a limbo until I test on Friday ...I hope I'm going to be mummy soon and not back to career girl!

Now I'm a bit down 'coz my mum left - me and dh are from abroad so our family are not in this country, my mum came for a couple of weeks to be with us during e/c & e/t and the beginning of the wait. It was really lovely to have her here so we were both a bit tearful this morning ... She's now gone to the airport with dh. I usually see the family at least a couple of times a year, and they've all been here in the summer so I shouldn't really complain! 

Congratulations to all of you with BFPs!! I do hope to join you ...

So sorry for those with BFNs -   

To everyone else waiting - best of luck!

Rivka x


----------



## emma01 (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi Everyone

I just wanted to say thanks for being there for my 2ww. It would have been so much harder without knowing everyone else was going through exactly the same things. I still cant believe my BFP on Friday and have bought a third test today just to make sure!!! Still having lower abdomen pain in one spot and dizziness all the time. By the way, does anyone know which herbal teas are safe to drink during pregnancy? Read some articles over the weekend that said avoid them all, and other which said those from supermarkets in ready made tea bags are fine?  

Hi to everyone who's new to the 2WW -     for you on your test day.
Sorry to everyone with BFN  

Guess I'll be off to the 1st Trimester board now, but love and luck to everyone here and thanks again for your support.
  
Emma xx


----------



## susu (Oct 9, 2006)

Hello ladies,

Please can I join you? I just found this thread this morning and I am excited to share these long 2 weeks with other people going through the same thing.

I had my first IUI on Friday 13th October, so I am 3 days into the 2ww. I will be testing on the 27th of October. 

Best wishes to you all, hope we all get BFP.

Susu


----------



## AJ-Coops (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Well this is day 5 on the horrible and agonising   I have pretty much been quite positive, but suddenly had a horrible thought last night - what if it doesn't work?   It made me feel really down and I am trying to pick myself up again   My tummy still feels a little bloated today, with the odd crampey feeling, so I just hope K & J are making themselves at home!  Getting to sleep is not too bad, but then I just wake up about 4am and it takes me a couple of hours to drop off again    Every night I have also been having very vivid dreams, nothing specific, but I certainly remember them in the morning.  God, this over analysing is driving me  

Snow Jewel - Good luck to you and I had to chuckle when you said about them falling out when you went for a wee   It's the No2's I worry about - sorry TMI   

Beverley - So sorry to hear your news.  I had exactly the same in Jan - had a bfp, then within the week, had severe cramping then af - my emotions were all over the place and I did actually vow not to put myself through it again - 8 months later and look where I am now!!  Just all the best for you, enjoy the vino and take some time out.

Future Mummy - I know what you mean about all the hormones raging round our bodies at the moment - it's the poor dh I feel sorry for    All the best for your  

Pi - Even though I am new to this thread, it's always sad to hear of BFN news.  Hope you are feeling better, be abit selfish and have everything that you couldn't have before  

Tracey - I was on the same thread as you before coming over to this one - Congrats on e/t and all the best on your    It will be nice to share some symptoms etc over this dreaded time 

Mel - Firstly a big    It certainly helps to talk about these things and especially with your dh.  Hope you get some answers to your questions on Thursday.  With one of them, I have taken a couple months off work (nice doc signed me off) and even though I haven't got alot of distractions, it has certainly helped in reducing the stress out of the tx.  

Rivka - I was on the cycle buddy with you, so it's great to see some familiar names.  Just stay positive, relax and let your dh spoil you     for your test day on the 20th.

Susu - All the best for your tx, hope you are feeling well.  You test a day after me    Fingers and everything crossed 

Sorry if I have missed anyone.  Sending lots of    to all those on their 2ww.

Take Care

Amanda
xx


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

I've been waiting to join you ladies in waiting and I've had ET today, so the 2ww is official! Our embies were 8 and 6 cells this morning, so all looking good..

snow jewel, we get our result on the same day! hope it's the best Sunday ever!!!

big hugs   to the ladies with bfn, I know all too well how horrible it is..

good luck to everyone and here's hoping for lots of bfps    

jome


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls, 
How are you all; monday feeling and hormones bloating I guess!!
Hey, Jome, beautiful looking embies!
Tracey, looks like I am testing 2 days earlier. 
Good luck to all of you girls on the 2 ww.  

I try my best to do the right thing in looking after myself at the moment more than ever and this include not carrying anything heavy ( as strongly advised by doc )
This morning, about to take the tube, and the lady in front of me ( as you know full train and queues in front of doors) misses the gap and her foot and leg disappear under the train. I nearly had a heart attack , and I of course together with another gentleman pulled her back up ( she was fine just shaken and a bit bruised)  Immediately after I started to feel a few twinges down there and it has been on and off since then. 
I so hope my embies are fine. Obviously I had to help the poor ladie and I would do it all again, but I am not sure it was good for my womb. The doc did say to be careful and I guess I feel a bit nervous about it. It feels weird now down there. There is no point I call the IVF centre as they can not do anything at this point . 
I have just made some camomille tea, to try and relax.
I wish I could stress less it would help.
Future Mummy


----------



## Vixsy (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Firstly a big hug to those whose who got BFNs.  .

A big hello to everyone else and hope you are all well and coping with the dreaded 2ww! 

Future Mummy you musn't worry about what happened today as you will just go mad and I am sure that everything is fine. 

I test on Friday and am now getting really impatient.   I have the occasional cramps and twinges and feeling bloated but apart from the that feeling fine.  I am trying not to read in to every symptom which as you all know is easier said than done. 

My DH has taken this week off and i have already lost with him more than once this morning - must be the raging hormones but at least he is very patient, understanding and utterly gorgeous.  

Anyway lots of love to you all and fingers crossed for the BFP!

Vixsy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi girls

Hope you are all well and coping with the wait. I just started bleeding now so am really worried. I've been feeling funny all day, very emotional, but thought it was just the hormones. When I saw the bleeding I couldn't stop crying. Called the clinic and they said that if it's only light bleeding it's ok, but it could be af coming. I think I didn't really believe it can not work - which is not logical but hey who is logical. I'm trying to stay positive but it's really hard at the moment.

Rivka x


----------



## Vixsy (Aug 3, 2006)

Rivka just emailing to say keep positive.  People to go on to have BFPs eventhough they have had bleeding during the 2ww.  Sending lots of hugs and positive thoughts.  

Vixsy xxxxxxxx


----------



## snow jewel (Apr 16, 2006)

HI Folks
Nice to see that theres quite a few of us now testing at about the same time. 
Rivka, although its impossible not to panic, try not to. I had a bit of bleeding on day 3, which then stopped, and we've all read about loads of girls who've had blood and then have a BFP. Have a lie down, which is what I did, and it may well stop.
Viksy stay away from those pee sticks! My DH has been particularly mean/kind and hidden mine so I couldn't even if I wanted to!
Take it slow & steady everyone!
Snow Jewel xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks Snow Jewel and Vixsy! Hope you're right ....
R x


----------



## beverleyt (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi all - for any following my story - I had LOADS of bleeding - definately thought it was over but went to hospital anyway on day 16 as I kept getting positive tests - anyway got results today and I am above average for my day at 324 hcg - so again try not to worry about every twinge, spot and symptom - wait for the test and see -
Beverley


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Do you girls feel more short tempered with all those hormones? I feel I have no patience and feel also emotionnal .
Future mummy


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

futuremum - don't worry about the tube incident.. although it's easy to obsess (and who doesn't!) about what we can and shouldn't do, it's really out of our hands I think.. 

who said something about being bloated? I'm still as big as a house after EC - although my DB lovingly corrected me and said, well maybe a small cottage  

rivka, hope you're not bleeding too much..  

vixsy - DH/DB/DP - hating hormones - yes! I am often awful to him, and I swear it's the drugs, as we get on really well without them   

snow jewel - bless your DH for hiding the pee sticks   it's tempting towards the end.. I've been there and done it differently each time.. I think it's best to wait, but it's really hard!!

anyone else feel like they're constipated, while they're actually not?! (sorry, TMI!)

lol, jome


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

lizzy, could you put me on the list please? test date 29/10.. thank you!!

jome


----------



## AJ-Coops (Jun 10, 2006)

Ladies,

I am feeling the hormones just reading this thread - our poor partners    

Rivka - Hope all is well with you.  Thinking   thoughts for you.  If you can, put your feet up and take it easy.  The one important thing I have learned since joining ff is that each and every one of us have sooooo many different symptoms good/bad and then go on to having BFP.

Beverley - Well, what a rollercoaster of emotions it must be for you at the moment.  Really hope you get good news today - they are obviously strong little embies    Sending you loads of  

All's well with K & J - went food shopping yesterday and whilst packing the bags felt really hot and tired - could not wait to get home.  Then last night had quite an upset stomach -    

Take Care All

Amanda
xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2006)

Hello lovely ladies

You're such support and all so kind, I'm realy glad I found you. Thanks for all your encouragement and the  

I'm still bleeding, not heavily, but also having some af-like symptoms. Today I have been mostly resting and hoping things will still be fine in the end. But am not feeling very hopeful. Had a good talk with dh last night, he's lovely  . If it's not right this time we still have 6 frosties, so will continue trying. We only had 1 NHS-funded cycle. But our clinic explained that FETs are much less expensive, so we should be able to cope if needs be. I find that now it helps me to think that there is a plan B in store just in case.

Amanda - lots of    to Kylie and Jason   Try to take it easy with the food shopping.

FutureMummy - I think you are such a lovely person to have helped on the tube, and you had that other chap pulling her with you so I'm sure you didn't harm anything.

Jome - good luck for the 29th!  

Vixsy and FutureMummy - I think these hormones affect all of us! Last night dh made me an incense-stick on the coffee table next to me when I sat on the sofa reading, and it improved my mood no ends. Hope it helps anyone else as well.

All the best to everyone

Rivka x


----------



## Kermit (May 18, 2006)

Hi everyone

Thought it was about time I came and joined you as I am officially going slightly   in the 2WW. Had ET on 12/10 so test date is 26/10, I am determined not to test early  

Am now 5dpt and feeling all rather normal which is worrying me slightly, keep waiting to feel something or anything  Tummy is a bit bloated but think that is the cyclogest.

Hope you are all doing well?

Kx


----------



## AJ-Coops (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi Kermit,

Great to hear from you - sent you a pm earlier.  My test day is the 26th too, so from now on we have both got to think   thoughts only    Don't worry about no symptoms, there seems to be so many ladies out there who have had no symptoms then go on to have bfp.  Remember, this is our 2ww so take it easy and put your feet up as much as you can.  

All Take Care

Amanda
xx


----------



## kellys (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi everyone, I think this is the correct site area given by a few members.  I am on the 2ww with testing on 27 Oct.

I am showing no symptoms but I find I can't stop laughing at silly things, hysterically at times.  My DH thinks I've gone mad, ha, ha .  I also get dull headaches, and just before taking the dosage of cyclogest slight AF pains.  Oh my breasts are tender too.  Crikey I feel as if i am an hypochondriac.

I have taken time off work but am due to go back tomorrow, I am an auditor and only work part time, I am bored at home and the clinic said take 5 days which I have but i am still unsure whether I am doing the right thing.  Maybe see as it goes, DH would prefer me to continue to rest and preferably do nothing.  He even insists that he does all at home, but I have to help, which is frustrating.

Any advice on the symptoms or going back to work?

Kelly


----------



## snow jewel (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi girls
Its day 6 for me and I'm going gradually round the twist.  Have never been the most patient person in the world, but this really is doing my head in! Have got absolutely no idea if I'm pregnant or not, slight tummy discomfort from the start, and that's it. Went to Tescos last night, the first time out so far ( I really know how to live it up!) Found I was really nervous of people bumping into me with their trollies/bags etc. Found it quite stressful really. Also,which isn't very nice, I'm finding that I really am not wanting physical contact that involves touching my tummy from my DH. Quite weird. I think I've gone a bit over-protective of my personal space for some reason. Has anyone else been like that? I think I'll try and cheer him up later by showing him my bigger boobies 
Take care everyone
Snow Jewel xx


----------



## Vixsy (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I hope you are all well. 

Nearly another day we can mark off the 2ww.  

Only 3 days to go before I find out the result and I am feeling relatively calm about it, well at the moment that is!!

Snow Jewel, keep in there and i know exactly how you are feeling and I am also really impatient and finding now I just want to know what the result is so that I can get on with my life as I really feel in limbo land at the moment! 

Kelly, I think laughing is good for you and at least it makes us happy.  I had the biggest laughing fit on Saturday and I had tears coming out my eyes because I found it so funny and I have not laughed like that for years.    With regards to going back to work if it is going to stop you going crazy at home I think you should go back.  I have only taken the 2 weeks off because I have a really stressful hands on job! 

Anyway a big hello to everybody else on this thread and  lots of love and positive thoughts.  

Vixsy xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CathE (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Can I join you? I'm having my et tomorrow and this is my 2nd fresh cycle and had 1 natural mc in the past. Testing date will be around 1st November.

On the subject of laughter, my friend who is quite a tense person heard that laughter is really good for implantation. She got dh to do a funny dance after et and she got a bfp with fet! I've got my Ali G dvd (I love Borat) and my reruns of Dallas (nothing like a bit of Bobby Ewing to make you feel good!)

I'm going away for a week and don't have access to a computer but will join you again after.
Wishing everyone lots of baby dust.

Rivka - I hope those embies are staying put. My dh had great words of wisdom last time- it's not over til it's over and went on to tell me how Manchester United thought it was all over in the Champions league recently and went on to win the cup. I can't quite see the connection but it made sense at the time!
Love Cath x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Girls, 
Welcome to 2ww Cath and good luck tomorrow 

Snow jewel, I agree, I need my space too and don't like my tummy beeing touched. In the boobs department, DH can't takes his eyes away from it, even if I am fully dressed   they are so big! and soo painful , definetely no touching there!   ( poor DH)
I feel nervous too like you around people in supermarket and in packed tubes . Maybe I should buy a T- Shirt saying "2 embies in, stay away I bite".

Vixsy, It is so good to laugh like that, very healthy. Good luck on your test in 3 days 

Kelly, maybe going back to work will help you take your mind off the 2ww? you can always stop  if you don't feel it is doing you any good?

Rivka, Don't feel  negative ( I know it is easy to worry, I excel at it) , as I read many posts when girls had heavy spotting and af pains and they managed to get a BFP! Maybe some of us girls get more side effects from implantation than others? There must be a lot of activity down there with our embies ! maybe try if you can to have a siesta? Do you think some accupuncture could help you to relax and to get all this energy running smoothly? I just had accupuncture today and I feel better. The twinging I had since yesterday has gone down a bit, I feel something down there all the time but it is fine.I had a lower bad back this morning often associated in my case with AF starting soon, but it could be implantation too as the womb probably has a lot of activity there and everything connects? I am sending you lots of  

Amanda, How are you? A stomach upset on its own is already very tiring. I hope you feel better 

To all of you girls , lots of  and


----------



## AJ-Coops (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Well I am sorry to put a dampner on things, but I am sitting here at 0630am with tears streaming down my face    I was beginning to get down last night, had a little cry when I went to bed, then woke up in the early hours just totally down and in tears  

I think I am getting to the end of my tether with this all - 6 years of tests, injections, scans, hpt, being as high as you can be after a bfp, then not thinking you can be so low after a m/c (god, I can't stop crying).  Friends and family falling pregnant straight away, some were drinking/smoking heavy beforehand, babies being born into unstable relationships etc.  Now they are on their 2nd/3rd child - what did I do so wrong in a previous life to warrant all this heart ache?  I am fed up with going on holidays, only to cope with another disappointment - I want to go on holiday knowing that it will be our last before we have a child.  

Where do I go if this tx doesn't work - I honestly don't know if I can put myself through anymore.  I know some of you ladies have had more heart ache and I admire you to keep going.  I have to draw the line somewhere though, don't I?

I am really sorry to dump this on you lovely ladies, but I seriously need a pick-me-up.  I think without ff I would of gone nuts a while ago    Only yesterday I was giving advice about staying positive etc - good at giving advice, but no so good at believing it myself!

Well, I am giong to have a cup of tea in bed now and hopefully fall back to sleep.  I certainly feel slightly better for getting all these thoughts off my chest.  Again sorry for the downer.

Take Care

Amanda
xx


----------



## iolite (Feb 18, 2006)

Hello Ladies 
Good luck for those still waiting ...just to let you know i got a BFN today iolitex


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

Hi ladies, I hope you dont mind me gatecrashing but I always keep an eye on this thread. I never have any symptoms during the two week wait and I had no preg symptoms with my 1st child and with this pregnancy I have been sick as a dog but have bled too (for 2 days 3 days after BFP) and then again from week 5-8 and all is ok so its not always the end. Mine was red blood too. Its so hard to be positive and although I have been very fortunate it still hurts every time someone says they are pregnant, I dont think that will ever go away!
Keep your chins up, stay strong for each other and believe that you will get there, maybe not now, but you will.

Ruth


----------



## emmalouise (Apr 19, 2004)

Amanda, How you feeling now hun? Hope your feeling better.

I know exactly how you feel and was in a bit of a state myself last night. Well more than a state. I really am not coping very well this time round and am finding it so hard. I am now worried that all my crying last night will have ruined any chance I had of this cycle working. I just don't know what i'll do if i get another bfn.

God, I bet i'm depressing you even more . Lets hope this morbedness(don't know how to spell that) is a sign that things are working 

It's so much better to get things off your chest and talk them through. If you ever need anyone to talk to I am always here.

Thinking of you and wishing you all the luck in the world

Love Emma x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Amanda 
First, don't you apologise for beeing down. We are all in the same boat and we help each other, and tomorrow I might be the one who needs comforting. You did well in putting those thoughts down on a post. I think the hormones make us one minute fine and the next sad. My husband sees the different colours of the rainbow with me at the moment. 
You have been though a lot and you need to let some steam out. Your DH loves you to bits, and so does your family eventhough they will not be able to understand what you are going through as they have not experienced it.
Have you tried accupuncture ? they are different sorts but the one I do , the lady deals a lot with IVF women and her aim is not to get rid of physical pain or emotional directly, she gets the energy flowing again ( blocked energy happens at different points of body if exhausted physically or emotionally), and with her treatment I feel I have more resistance and I can cope better. I had one session yesterday as I was feeling under the weather and a bit worried. 
Another stuff that works wonder with me is an homeopathic treatment that is good for all the family . It is called flower rescue remedy by BACH. It used to be available from healthshops only but it has such a success that you can find it nearly everywhere such as boots . It calms and reassure and right now I do use it. I am not into homeopathic remedies much , never thought it helps me much personally , but this one does.
I wish you the best Amanda  
Future Mummy


----------



## deirdre (Nov 28, 2004)

don't worry about being on a downer on here.  that's what we are here for. we understand exactly what you are feeling because we all feel that way at times.

Iolite - sorry about bfn -   coming your way.

i test tomorrow and am scared stiff. no af yet but on 2nd cycle af came just as i was leaving the house to go for test at hospital, so that is no reassurance to me.  i have got to think   but crikey its hard sometimes.  i have really convinced myself that its third time lucky and can't bear the thought of it not being. 

my appt is at 8am so at least there is no time in the moring to be worrying.  just hope i can sleep tonight.

everyone keep your chins up and lots   for those still on 2ww.

love dee x


----------



## Vixsy (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all well. 

Amanda, sending lots of cyber hugs and positive thoughts your way.    
I hope that you have woken up feeling slightly happier.  Life seems unfair at times and especially when people start getting pregnant all around you and I think we all notice it more now that we are trying ourselves.  I think that sometimes it is good to let things out rather than bottle them inside but you must try and remain strong and upbeat as I am sure that it will help you keep positive and cope with the dreaded 2ww.  

Dee, heaps of luck for the test tomorrow and fingers crossed that you will get the BFP! 

Lots of love  to you all  Vixsy xxxxxxxx


----------



## AJ-Coops (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Thank you all for your kind comments - it did start me off again, but only because I know how much we are going through at the moment.  I did manage to get off to sleep, woke up not feeling too much better, but off to get my hair cut and a friend is coming over this afternoon.  Iolite so sorry to hear your news, keep strong  

Take care all and lets start seeing some BFP's  

Amanda
xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2006)

Hello ladies

Iolite - so sorry for your bfn   

Amanda - you've come to the right place! We all feel like that some time. It's extremely hard to stay positive and all this tension for years ... Hope you were able to get some sleep and relax. I know too well how easy it is to give up, after my 3rd m/c (all conceived naturally) I decided to give up and just went numb for a time, but then from this low point I decided to try ivf and now am sure it'll work, if not this time then another time. I have a friend who had 6 cycles and now has a lovely 9 months old boy, and she's a few years older than me.
Just saw that you got to sleep and are going to have a haircut - well done, pamper yourself!  

Lots of    to everyone waiting.

My bleeding seems to have stopped now (hope it's not coming back). Still 2 days to testing so trying to keep sane till then!

Rivka x


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

cath, good luck for tomorrow  

amanda, big hugs, I know it's hard and that doesn't cover the half of it..   take care..

iolite - sorry about your bfn   

dee - good luck for tomorrow, hope you get your bfp  

rivka - glad to hear you're sounding better, well done! it ain't over!!!

still feeling excitedly calm.. still, early days!

good luck everyone,
jome


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey all ~ sorry for not catching up for a couple of days, managed to break my power lead to my laptop and of course did it when my battery had run out!! (Well done Apple for getting me one so quicky) Then i got carried away in the quiz last night  The list is all up to date now

Amanda ~ aw, the biggest hugs to you. Have a good time with your friend later 

Iolite ~ so sorry hun to hear your news.......take care xxx 

Welcome Jome, Kermit and Rivka  Love and luck to you all 

Susu and Kelly ~ welcome to the 2ww and to FF too  You'll find the list on page one of this thread. Happy chatting, eveyone's lovely here and will help you from going too nuts on the wait 

Future Mummy ~ poor woman that must have been awful.....sure you will be fine though. I think Rescue Remedy is fab too 

Beverley ~ thats fab news......good levels hun, you must be so happy 

Cath ~ welcome....hope all is going well with ET today

Dierdre ~ good luck tomorrow....lots of positive vibes coming your way 

Take care everyone....hugs and babydust all round,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2006)

Hello all!

Bleeding didn't resume (good!), still occasional spotting though. Spoke to the nurse yesterday, she thinks it still could be implantation bleeding. Please please let it be so! Testing tomorrow. At least I'll know for sure. I need to test at home so at least it's instant. 

Much   and   to all!

Rivka x


----------



## deirdre (Nov 28, 2004)

hello ladies

an update from my test today.

went for my appt at 8am - dh and i were scared stiff i can tell you

but third time lucky for us -  

thanks to all those who pm'd me yesterday - the messages kept me going.

 to the rest of you

love dee x


----------



## Kermit (May 18, 2006)

Congrats Deirdre   Another BFP to join Dez  

Rivka - God luck for tomorrow

Hope everyone else is doing OK? am now into my 2nd week of 2WW and wishing it would hurry up and go, still not really anything to report although i think my boobs are a little bigger but that could be just the cyclogest!

Kx


----------



## CathE (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Rivka - thanks for your lovely message. It's amazing how men can bring football into anything. I pleased that your bleeding has stopped and looking at some of the posts it sounds positive. Please can you post your result early as I'm going away for a week tomorrow morning (off to mummys for some tlc) and won't be able to look at a computer.
Wishing you all the best.

Congratulations Dee on your bfp.
Amanda I hoe your feeling better. These drugs do play around with out emotions alot.
Well I have my grade 2 embies on board and testing 1/11. Et was very uncomfortable! I'm now attatched to the couch watching reruns of Dallas ( It's at the sad part where Pam can't have a baby - probably not the best episodes to watch!)
Iolite I'm so sorry to hear of you news. Am thinking of you.
Love Cath x


----------



## AJ-Coops (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Just a quick one to say   to Dee on her BFP - hope this is the sign of things to come for the rest of us.  Hope you are still taking it easy.  All the best for the next 8 months!!!!  

Rivka - thinking of you for tomorrow  .  Can't wait to hear your good news too   

I feel alot better today.  I think why I felt so down yesterday - apart from the obvious   - is that my symptoms seem to have stopped.  I only have tender (.)(.) and sorry for tmi, but my wee is really smelly - anyone else with this, or just weirdo me  

Hope everyone else is well.  Going to the cinema tonight to watch, The Devil Wears Prada, can't wait!

Take Care

Amanda
xx


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

Dee, congratulations !!! can you send us some babydust?!!

Rivka and Vixsy, the best of luck for testing tomorrow.. hope you both get your bfps too..

Amanda, I think everything smells at the mo - pee too! It's the trigger shot or the pessaries, I think.. I'm sure it's way too early for real signals, but you never know    

lol and bfps for all!!
jome


----------



## kellys (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi everyone.

Thanks for the messages, I decided to go back to work on Wednesday for 4 hours and then again today for the same.  I feel a lot better, no stress, audits just admin.  I am now off for the weekend and going out for a meal with DH tomorrow night.  Its been a long time!!!

I think the hardest part of the 2ww is not knowing what to do...i.e. working, resting, what to eat, what not to eat etc etc.  I have found FF extremely helpful and hope that all the ladies on the 2ww are experiencing the level of support and understanding that I feel this site offers.  

Deirdre - Congratulations
Amanda - I think you are expressing what we all feel at some point and had the nerves to ask the questions.
Rivka and Vixsy - Good luck.

Good luck to you all and lots of     to you.  

Love Kelly


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

futuremummy, so sorry I can't help you on that, really hope you get some reassurance very soon  

take care,
jome


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2006)

Hello lovely ladies

First of all wanted to say thank you for all your support, your lovely messages and positive thoughts! It did help during these 2 weeks. I hope to hear good news from everyone waiting.

Unfortunately, I tested this morning and it's a clear BFN. Woke up at 6am so did it then, then woke dh up and we had a little cry. Couldn't go to sleep afterwards so here I am. Quite devastated, although suspected it with my bleeding, but then you always hope. Will call the clinic when they open to talk to them about what next. Can't really say a lot now except that I'm very disappointed, but we're not going to give up.

Dee - lovely news!   I'm so glad for you, and it's hope for all of us. Have a healthy and happy pregnancy.

Future Mummy - sorry you were feeling down, hope things sort themselves out. It's not over yet!  

Rivka x


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

rivka, so sorry about your news.. take good care of yourselves.. 

jome


----------



## CathE (Mar 11, 2005)

Rivka I'm so sorry to hear your news. Good luck with future tries and hope your dreams come true.
Take care
Love Cath xx


----------



## Louie10 (Oct 18, 2006)

Hello
I am new to this site (and still struggling finding my way around!!) Tracy kindly told me about this thread as I am in my 2ww and completely agree with somebodies message that one of the hardest things (apart from the obvious) is knowing what one can do and what one can't, and what one can eat and drink etc etc.
I had my et on Wednesday so still a long way to go.  Does anyone know the side effects to Cyclogest?  I hve been reading this site for a couple of days before I joined it is so nice to know that other people are in the same boat and that some of the feelings one feels are normal and you are not just going mad.

Louie10


----------



## Kermit (May 18, 2006)

Rivka - so sorry  

Futuremummy - if its spotting type bleeding then could it possibly be implantation? I have heard of lots of ladies on here bleeding and then going on to have a BFP. Keeping my fingers crossed for you  

Louie10 - Welcome, as far as I know the cyclegest can give you bloating, wind   and sore painful boobs. 

As for me, not doing too badly although have got a horrible cold at the moment.

Kx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,

Rivka, I am sorry I am sending you lots of  .

Kermit, It is spotting in a sense as has stopped and just when I was wipping after bowel movement but it was Fresh blood not brown stringy discharge which I have now. I though implantation spotting was brown? maybe I am wrong , I am all confused. Any suggestion?

Louie10, welcome  Cyclogest also changes your stool color . Don't be surprised , it can go very light.

I have been to the hammersmith this morning and awaiting results for different blood tests. They are concerned that I had blood in my stools last week end but think as long as not returned should be fine. They checked my ovaries and pelvis, no fluids, nothing and ovaries fine, nothing weird down there. However as still pain in bottom and difficult to sit at times and very low back pain, had CRP count done plus liver enzymes and proteins levels( for infection). I am getting the results this afternoon. no fever. They were very thorough. I also got scanned by a sonnographer who is in charge of investigations so she is the most experienced at looking for things. 
They think I could have had a bout of colitis due to drugs , mainly voltarol . It should ease itself otherwise in 2 weeks go back to GP and maybe have investigation done or take some medecine, the IVF specialist doctor ANNA ( she is so nice and so good) said she had no problem with it if needed although always better if nothing taken.
I asked her about my fresh bleeding last night and DH and I felt that they prefer when it does not happen ( more a concern that some brown discharge?) although they did not say anything , however Anna said that it could very well be fine as the lining of my womb is very thick: 14cm, which is excellent and right night no more fresh bleeding, so will see.
I feel better knowing I am being monitored, but I am really not that confident about getting a BFP anymore. I was scared so much last night.My boobs still are sensitive but they don't hurt like crazy like last week , even before ET , the day after last injection, when wearing a bra was painful. 
I guess I have to wait , as it is so confusing.
Future Mummy


----------



## Louie10 (Oct 18, 2006)

Hello Future Mummy

Thank you for answering my query re Cycolgest especially when you are going through what you are going through.  I am pleased that you are slightly feeling better.

I am keeping my fingers firmly crossed for you.

Louie10


----------



## kellys (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi everyone

Welcome Louie10  apart from what as already been mentioned, i think thats it.

Rivka, I am sorry about the  and send you lots of  

Can anyone tell me whether or not  they had or have AF pains, especially before the cyclogest is due.  I have also had twinges in my ovaries (or that is what it feels like), if anyone has any ideas I'd like to put my mind at rest.  I seem to worry about the slightest thing and we are not supposed to get stressed.......

Thank you

Kelly


----------



## Louie10 (Oct 18, 2006)

Hello Kelly

thank you for your response.  
I just having funny twinges all the time and I worry about every single one of them - as you say not good for the stress levels I do try not to worry but never succeed - it is just so hard.
Louie10


----------



## AJ-Coops (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

First of all Rivka, sending you a big  .  Sorry to hear about your news, you and your dh take care of each other.  Good to hear that you are not giving up - Take care x

Futuremummy - I am not surprised you felt down with what was happening.  Glad you have had tests and feel alot better - reducing the stress levels is half the battle.  Thinking   for you

Louise10 - Welcome to the dreaded  .  You are not alone in feeling good/bad/worried/stressed etc.  We are all in the same boat and it so nice to chat to people going through the same things.  Good luck to you and hope you get your bfp.

Kermit - Sorry to hear about your cold - if it's not one thing, it's another    How are you holidng up anyway?  At least we are on the downward slope  

Kelly - You too are not alone in over-examining every twinge and flutter.  Remember we are all different, so just try and relax - I know, easier said than done  

Well, DH had a lovely chat with me last night and reassured me about my lack of symptoms - you know you shouldnt worry, but it's better when someone else says it .  It's my birthday tomorrow, so feeling alot better and just looking forward to opening all my pressies  and spending time with my family. 

Everyone else, all the best in their 2ww.  Sending you all lots of  

Take Care

Amanda
xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Rivka ~ i'm so sorry for your news......sending you many hugs 

Louie ~ welcome to FF and welcome to the 2ww too......i've put you on the list. If you look on p1 of this thread you'll find it......what day do you test hun  Loads of luck to you.

Kermit ~ hope the cold goes soon.....not fun.

Amanda  for tomorrow hun....have a lovely day and get spoilt rotten 

Future Mummy ~ how are you hun....good to hear you are being monitored.Good luck for the blood tests....sending you lots of positive vibes 

Dee ~ congratulations!! Fab fab news....enjoy 

Take care everyone 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Kermit (May 18, 2006)

Hello everyone

Amanda - Have a fab birthday tomorrow, make sure your H spoils you  Dont worry about the lack of symptoms, I dont have any either to speak of and thinking about it when I was pregnant with my little boy I didnt have any then either until about 6 weeks or so so its normal 

Futuremummy - I would say that possible implantation bleeding would probably be red rather than brown?

Kx


----------



## iolite (Feb 18, 2006)

hi everyone just to say thank you for such sweet messages re my bfn, i'm sorry rivka it is so dreadful sending hugs, and to anyone else with bfn, aslo lots of luck to those still waiting to find outxxxiolite


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2006)

Hello there!

Thanks to all of you lovely ladies for your sweet messages re my bfn. Yesterday the clinic still told me to test again on Sunday because AF was not seen yet, but I was relieved to see her nasty mug last night - it's better to have a closure for this cycle and think of the future. Will now call the clinic on Monday for a review appointment.

Amanda - have a fab birthday today!!!

Lots of hugs to all of you with bpn - let's all hope it works next time!

Good luck to everyone still waiting.

Rivka x


----------



## snow jewel (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi everyone

I wrote a long message and put it on here the other day (I thought) must have done it wrong. It was saying to Rifka- really sorry to hear about your BFN.
Future mummy- Good luck with your blood test results. I was reading on peer support the other day, there were several messages with people worried about bleeding on the 2ww. There were numerous people on there that had bleeding not just on the 2ww but also all the way through pregnancy. One girl on there Sallywags, with one baby and pregnant with a second said just that for both pregnancies. We're all so different, but there were several others too. If you need some reassurance at the mo, it might be worth reading.

Amanda- hope you had a really nice birthday. How are you getting on?

I'm really nervous at the mo, as have been having lots of gurgling in my tum, which usually happens prior to AF. Am feeling quite low, and have been ratty with DH. Maybe PMT? Really thought I'd be wanting to test by now, but am too nervous to. Am going to have to get some more cyclogest from the hospital as they only gave me enough up to test day, not very convinced it would work obviously!

Just going to have to go for a knicker check a sec...... Oh god, it looks like maybe a bit of spotting/discharge/something, my heart is pounding, got to investigate further. Hopefully speak later.
Snow jewel


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

snow jewel, I'm feeling exactly the same! also having some gurgling like just before AF.. and ratty and anti-social.. just want to curl up on the couch in my slobby trackies and see noone!

good luck, hope both our 'symptoms' are positive ones    

bfps for all!!!
jome


----------



## snow jewel (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi
Have had a short lie down and cry  Really panicking now as definitely have some pinky/browny stringy cm. This doesn't look familiar at all. Have been feeling very empty in my tummy for the past few days, as if my body is trying to tell me that I'm not pregnant. The twinges that I had at the beginning went days ago. DH told me to come back to FF to see if there is anybody else who has had these sort of symptoms. I'm pretty sure its not implantation bleeding as I had a bit of spotting on day 3 that I've been hoping was that.
Jome- Its interesting that you're feeling the same as me cos I see we're testing on the same day. For me it will be day 16, as my hospital says to avoid false negatives I must'nt test on day 14. Is it your day 14/16? I think in light of developments today, and particularly if it develops, I shall test on day 14 too. If I was pregnant but lost it, I'd like to know about it, if that makes sense. Have you had any bleeding at all so far on your 2ww?
I'll return later, but I'm off now to read peer support as it seems to be where people go when they're panicking like me and I may be able to find some relevant info.
Take care everyone
Snow jewel xx


----------



## smudge72 (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi Snowjewel and Jome

I'm also testing on the 29th (Day 14) and feeling a bit panicky now. I started spotting yesterday, brown stringy variety. I think I'm going to end up with a UTI as I'm avoiding going to the loo in case I see my AF starting...
Have already apologised about 5 times to my DP today for snapping his head off but he seems to be understanding it so far.

Re: Implantaion bleeding apparently it can happen at any time from day5-12 so we could be fine (hey ho).

Fingers crossed and all the luck in the world!

SmudgeX


----------



## snow jewel (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi smudge
How you describe your discharge/bleeding sounds just like mine, brownish and stringy. Never known stringy before. Its not the same as ovulation cm but a different colour. Do you have an sensations going on in your tum? cos I don't other than gurgling.


----------



## smudge72 (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi

I had pain in my left ovary for most of the morning but it's gone now but like you just some general cramping. It's all a bit strange as if I got my   now it would be a week early which has never happened before. Really hoping I make it to the test date.
My (.)(.) are also a bit sore but putting that down to the cyclagest. I asked my DP this morning if they looked any bigger and he said "no but maybe a bit droopier" LOL. I told him he better get used to it as they ain't gonna get any perkier at my age (without the aid of surgery that is). 

Anyway, I think we could probably drive ourselves over the edge trying to analyse all the symptoms but as we are going to anyway woud be good to keep in touch this week so we can go mad together!

Smudge


----------



## snow jewel (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi Smudge
That's interesting, I did'nt know that your usual AF date has a bearing on when it comes on IVF treatment. Do you count it from the EC date as day 14? 
Have been reading on other bits of FF that there are loads and loads of other women who get bleeding and have BFPs, so I'm going to try and carry on with a bit of optimism. I feel like I know my body quite well now though, and am 90% convinced it has not worked. I'm sure they fell out when I went for a pee after ET. Was so desperate, it was like niagara falls. People think I'm nuts when I say that, but when you have sex, you get sperm come out afterwards, what's the difference.
It is alsmost a more reassuring thing to have happened, as it would mean that there were never any embryos to implant, so it may work in the future. I think I've gone   
Are you tempted to test?
Snow jewel xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi snowjewel  jome,and smudge,

I have had that stringy bronish discharge for 4 to 5 days now, but 30 mns ago had a proper bleed ( very red) so I know it is over. It is not yet as heavy as proper period yet and no real pain just twinges but I know it is over and I have just been saying a thousand sorry to DH who is desperately trying to explain to me that it is not my fault( he told me that he was blowing me hundred bubles , bless him ). I am so sad, I did not realise it would have thateffect to see the bleeding. I knew all along the chances are slim and never got overexcited but now it is likeif I can'tstop crying. 
Girls , if you don't yet have big red bleeding ( spotting is different) , i'd say that it is still implantation. I read many posts of women having stringy brown or pink discharge and they had BFP. I am sending a lot of    your way.
Future Mummy


----------



## snow jewel (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi future mummy
So sorry to hear what a horrible time you've been having. From what I've read though you should probably still test on test day, as so many have had bleeding, but you know that. Did you get your blood test results? I thought I was doing really well till i got to the 2WW. It is worse than I ever imagined.  Thinking of you. x

Amanda? how are you? we're all having a bad time here, so hoping at least that you're ok.

Take care everyone xx
Snow jewel xx


----------



## smudge72 (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi all,

Future Mummy - really sorry if it is definitely the start of  . Really hope it's not

Snow Jewel - You're having a really bad day hun, I'm sure your embies stayed put! I know from this past week it sometimes feels easier to assume the worst but we have to stay positive and wait for the outcome in the coming days. We can scream/cry/punch the wall together if it's BFN! (but hopefully we won't have to)

I'm doing IUI so haven't had EC so was assuming my cycle would be similar to normal but who knows? I'm going to hold out for as long as possible with the testing as have read so many posts about people testing early and then not being able to rely on the result. Having said all that if AF hasn't arrived by Saturday I imagine I'll be climbing the walls!

Deep breaths everyone

Smudgex


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks girls for your replies. My blood tests results were fine Snow Jewel, thanks for asking. Did not take the pain away ( Colitis) but reassuring. I am sending you all some  
Future Mummy


----------



## Vixsy (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Sorry I have been rather quiet but I have been away for a couple of days. 

Anyway I just wanted to let you all know that we tested on Friday morning and got the  ! I don't think it has quite sunk in yet but we are over the moon! 

Thinking of you all on your 2ww and hang in there.

Lots of love to you all Vixsy xxxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Vixsy,
That's wonderful, congratulations!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Aw Vixsy, thats great news....congratulations hun 

Hi Smudge ~ welcome to you 

Snow Jewel ~ i'm thinking that's sounding really like implantation to me.......everything crossed for you 

Future Mummy ~ how have you been since earlier....fingers crossed it stops for you. Big (((hugs)))

Hope everyone else is doing ok,

Much love and luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

vikxy, congratulations on your BFP!!! can you send us some babydust when you get a free moment?!!! 

future mummy, I hope it's not over for you yet.. lots of people bleed.. hope you're ok..

snow jewel, I had ET on day 3 transfer and test 12 days after ET, which is actually Saturday, but because it's a Saturday, I won't get my result from the clinic until Sunday morning, which is crap, as clocks go back too, so add on another hour of this torture  I hope you're ok honey, blood, no blood, it really doesn't mean anything yet.. hang in there.. anyway, so that means you're actually a few days ahead of me.. 

smudge, when did you have ET? welcome.. 

another week to go girls..    

lol and bfps!!!
jome


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hey, thank you for my bubles,  
I am sending you all   
Future Mummy


----------



## AJ-Coops (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

I had a lovely b/day, DH spoilt me rotten, and the timing could not of been better  .  Need to change my profile with my new age which is a bit depressing   !!  Anyway, still quite uneventful for me, only sore    (.)(.), a slight achy back (but this could be pain from my cysts as before) and only a handful of stomach pains which are over even before they begin.  The only bliss is no sign of   .  Only 3 more sleeps, which I can't wait for and also slightly pooing myself   

Vixsy - A big   on your BFP news - please send us some positive babydust our way.  All the best to you for the following months.

Snowjewel - Sorry to hear you are feeling low - I was like that last week and it did take a couple of days to get out off.  Don't worry about your embies - there is no way they could of fallen out when you went to the loo!  When they put them in, they go right up into the cervix, which closes afterwards.  Stay  

Jome - Hope you are feeling better today.  You know it's ok to have down days - we are only human after all.  Try and stay as   as you can.  

Smudge - Also, hope you feel better today.  Did make me laugh with your dh droopier (.)(.) comments - mine look that way too  

Futuremummy - Like many ladies have said, not all bleeding is a sign of A/F coming.  I have read that implanatation bleed can happen right up until the last day.  Keep smiling and stay  

REMEMBER ALL LADIES - IT'S NOT OVER TIL THE FAT LADY SINGS     or shows her ugly mug  

Take care all of you, try not go too   over this dreaded wait and lets read some more BFP's

 to you all

Amanda
xx


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

wow, amanda, you're sounding so strong! well done, you!! not long now..  

hope everyone's ok today..

my sense of smell is really over the top.. is this from the pessaries, do you think?? (you'd think I'd know by now  ) and my (.)(.)s still big and sore, but they always have been up 'till about day 9 or 10, I think..

getting pretty impatient now, but feeling miles better than yesterday!

good luck everyone,
lol and bfps for all!
jome


----------



## emmalouise (Apr 19, 2004)

Hiya Guys,

I can't believe i'm writing this ... we got a BFP. Can't believe it. I have had such awful period pains for the last 5 days and was up till 3.30 last night sure af was going to turn up.

Today was day 12 post et and the result was 304. This seems pretty high do you think it could be twins.

omg I am shaking. Will have to go and calm down

Take care everyone

Love Emma xxx


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

Just gatecrashed. Emmalouise sounds like you could be right. I hear of people getting hcg of 200ish on day 16 and having twins but 300 on day 12 its either twins/triplets or a very strong healthy baby. Congratulations

Ruth


----------



## Louie10 (Oct 18, 2006)

Dear Amanda

That is fantastic - CONGRATULATIONS.

Louie xx


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

emma, congratulations!! it does seem high, are you hoping for twins?? I am...    

good luck! enjoy,
jome


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Emma ! Fantastic news 
maybe Twins? This is wonderful news
Future Mummy


----------



## Carolanne (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi everyone,,

Emma have sent you pm...but WOW and congrats.......XXXXXXXXX

It seems that when you got your lovely BFP the same clinic gave me a what I think is a BFN!!!  My blood test was on 5.5 which looks like Biochemical pregnancy ( anyone else had this) and I have to back to LGI on Wed for another test...doh..  I have kinda come to terms with this and I'm happy to put a line underneath it and get back to my life.  This is the only problem with trmt ...everything just stops!!

Sending lots of positive vibes to you all who are testing this week.xxxxxx

Love Carol xx


----------



## Vixsy (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks Ladies for your lovely responses.  Well done Emma - that is great news. 

Sending lots of baby dust to you all  and good luck on the remainder of the 2WW!!

Lol Vixsy


----------



## smudge72 (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi all,

Well today was another happy day of brown spotting...(now from Day6- Have really achey ovaries and lower back is sore too.
Getting a bit bored of the old knicker checking and am sure work think I'm having some sort of liaison in the loo with my frequent trips today. It's all very confusing and could mean nothing but could mean something. Really wish I could switch my brain off for a few days. Assuming i get that far, still determind not to test until Saturday (my blood test is Sunday am).

Jome - glad your feeling better. Just think it'll soon be Wednesday and that's practically the weekend and then it's test date! ta da!!

Snow Jewel - Hope everything is ok with you today.

Amanda - Glad you have droopy ones too and sending loads of luck for your test date this week.

And loads of congrats to Emma on the BFP!!!


Smudge X


----------



## kellys (Sep 27, 2006)

hi all

Congratulations to Emma and Vixsy.

Question?   I am on day 10 and since yeasterday I have got this stomach pain, not like AF pains/cramps but more like a mild form of the pain after EC, my stomach feels bloated and I have lost my appetite slightly.  That is I don't know what I want and nothing seems tasty   (weird!!!) but I have forced myself to eat.  This is worse today. 

Anyone else had this or got any advice, I've looked thru the topics and cannot find anything similar unless looking in wrong place.

Please Help

Kelly


----------



## Kermit (May 18, 2006)

Congratulations Emma and Vicksy  About time we had some good news on here!

Futuremummy, smudge and snow jewel- hows things? Thinking of you

Amanda - glad yu had a good birthday, 3 more sleeps.....   

Kelly - I had pains all morning on Saturday (9dpt) and was convinced AF was on her way but nothing, werent period type cramps but more aches in that area if you get what I mean - does that sound similar to yours?

Kx


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

carol - I had 11.9 on my 3rd icsi, but I'd already had heavy bleeding for 2 days before the test.. it did take quite a while for it to go back to 0.. you never know, if you don't bleed, you might be fine!   

kelly - sorry, can't help you with that.. good luck  

smudge, snow jewel - not too long now.. my official test day is Saturday, but I don't get my result back 'till Sunday.. I'm now very tempted to pee test myself on Friday.. bad idea?? it'll be 14 days after EC and 11 days after ET.. not sure, but will see how the rest of the week pans out.. am getting a little worried that I'm not having AF pains, as most people who get bfp seem to... still, there's time yet.. what I do have is a horribly itchy rash on my chest and neck! anyone else got/had this??

good luck everyone, hope to see lots of bfps here..
jome


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Girls,
Jome, Are you still taking antibiotics? if you do, could the rash be a side effect? It happens. maybe call your clinic in the morning and see what they say? It is not bad, but if it is due to a drug , it might be easier to just switch to another one?
Future Mummy


----------



## tasharitchie (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I am on day 8 after embryo transfer and I test on Friday 27th via a blood test at bourn hall which is 14 days after egg collection. So I only have 3 more nights until I test. I had a day 3 transfer of 2 grade 1 8 celled embryo's. I notice that I seem to be testing quite early compared (which is fine as the wait is over quicker!).  

Anyhoo I have absolutely no symptoms at all ....my boobs hurt at first and now they don't, I felt a bit dizzy on Sun morning but I was really tired. Today I feel completely normal...I am getting more bloated through the day but I think that is the Crinone.  I am trying to stay positive/ neutral but it is tricky....

Do you guys have any 'changes' and your embryo transfer was on the 16th? 

Good luck to all of you though... 

Thanks Tasha


----------



## steffan (May 21, 2006)

Hi everyone

I had EC on 16/10 and ET on 18/10.  Due to test on 01/11.

Have being having all sorts of weird crampy type pains (like AF on way) since Saturday, but AF hasn't shown yet.  Is this a good sign??

I can't stand this bloody two week wait - it's driving me mad!!


----------



## kellys (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks for the replies Kermit and Jome.  

Not too bad today, but still feel really bloated especially the stomach area.  It hurts when I laugh or get up quickly as I say it is hard to explain.

Anyway I agree with Steffan, this 2ww is hellish  .  Test on Friday, but I don't get a blood test just do a home pregnancy one.  Maybe this is because after the stick test I phone the hospital and then they arrange a blood test if required.

Good luck to everyone and keep those positive results coming......  
Kelly


----------



## snow jewel (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi everyone!
Well, whoever said this IVF thing was a rollercoaster was spot-on. If you've read my messages lately you'll know I was convinced that it had failed. Yesterday me and DH were discussing how many goes we'd have before we accepted the fact we'd never have children, I was talking about starting a new full on fitness regime as I've put on quite a bit of weight with all this doing nothing, I'd told my mum and sis that it was more or less over, and had cried loads.
We had decided that as I was spotting, had af type pains, gurgling, was moody and felt totally empty in my tum, that my af was coming. We decided that I would take a test this morning (day 13post transfer) just to finalise things in our minds really. However, could not believe it. I got quite a strong BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm trying to tell myself that I have to wait until day 16 post transfer really, as per what my clinic recommend before I go mad with excitement, but spoke to my nurse this morning who thought I was pregnant!
I am the perfect example to those of you who may have had some bleeding, that it does'nt mean the end. I had bleeding on days 3, 11 and 12, which has now stopped.

The funny thing that happened yesterday was that DH bought me some chocolate, and I took one bite, but couldn't stand it .Way too sweet. I normally love chocolate. He was quite shocked! Boobs feel and look totally normal apart from bigger size which I've had from the start of treament.
I know its early days for me, but I hope this will allay the fears of those of you who are worried about symptoms like bleeding a little bit.
EmmaLouise_ Fantastic! congratuulations! How did you find out your hcg reading? Is there a home test you can do?
Speak later
By the way, I know I was naughty self-medicating, but when I got spotting, I sneaked in an extra cyclogest just in case, as I've read somewhere that someone else was advised to do this by a nurse when it seemed af was coming. I'm not recommending it, but just a thought...
Godd luck everyone
Snow jewel xx


----------



## tasharitchie (Aug 7, 2006)

Congratulations Snow Jewel!      . Well done!!!

lol Tasha


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi can I join!  

I had nat FET Friday just gone, I had 2 grade 1 embies replaced both 8 cell, they were day 3 embies from a previous cycle last year, its my 6th 2ww! and so far I'm quite ok, BUT its early days and all can change. My hcg blood test day is 1st November, next Wednesday! I did get PG for the first time on my last cycle this summer ( first go with ARGC where i am again), but sadly had an early M/C, so I've been very nervous up until now, where I am surprisingly remaining positive, but I have to be or else I'll go completely potty with worry! 

Snow Jewel,    All the best!  

Steffen, Hi we test on the same day!   best of luck, dont worry you will get all sorts of twinges etc and notice every one but if you are on cyclogest pessaries they will most probably be the culprit! but then again AF pains early on can be good, I've experienced different pains, sensations and feelings in all of my 2ww's so i try to to ignore them all, alot easier said than done!  

Good luck to everyone else, hope we can all remain positive, and have a fab Christmas pressie to tell our family's of!

Poppins x


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

snow jewel, congratulations on your (early!)   - well done!!!!!!

futuremummy, I'm not on antibiotics, but it's gone down a lot, I think it was the stress of waiting..

poppins, welcome and good luck!!

tasha, you have the same dates as me - I also had EC on Fri 13th, EC on Mon 16th and test Friday at the clinic, would be Saturday, but see below:
good luck, not long now!!!

Lizzy, if you like you could update my test date for me on the list.. it was 29th, but I'm allowed to go back on Friday 27th for my final result instead (begged the nurse as Saturday means waiting 'till Sunday for result!) can't believe she said yes! I think they take pity on me at the clinic these days.. 

good luck everyone testing  

lol, jome


----------



## Kermit (May 18, 2006)

Congratulations snow jewel   What a fab story 

Kx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Is it just me or does the clock move backwars when your in your 2ww When i had may scan last month and we couldnt go ahead we had to wait a month for next scan and it flew by. Its only been since friday and its dragging lol. It doesnt help that my mum rings me every morning to "see how i am!" Bless her. I know its only her was of letting me know that she is thinking of me as my little sis is pregnant and everyone knows how hard it is for me and dh. Sometimes wish i worked then it would pass quicker. Oh well only 10   more lonnnnnng days to go. Someone hit me over the head   and wake me up around the 3/4th lol
Luv Sally x x


----------



## roxie29 (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

my name ıs Roxie and İ have never posted on thıs thread before. I just completed my fırst İCSİ cycle and had my transfer today. I transfered three 8 cell grade A embryos. I am due to test Nov 6th although I am too frıghtened to thınk about that now (  ) but I am sure curiousity will get the better of me as the days go on.  

rOXİE


----------



## AJ-Coops (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Firstly, congrats to those with BFP - very good news.

Not feeling too good today.  First thing this morning started spotting, not just old, brown but also fresh    I know what you ladies will say and I have said the same to others, but in my heart of hearts I know it hasn't worked.  I have felt very "empty" the last couple of days and my (.)(.) are getting less sore, which is exactly what happens just before AF!!     Spent all evening last night with a pregnant friend, then all day today with my pregnant sis-in-law.  To be honest, if I never see another preg. lady, it will be too soon    I just feel so fed up with this whole rollercoaster and may well call it quits after this one.  I test on Thurs, so not long to put myself out of my misery and know for sure.

Hope everyone is feeling better than me and coping with this 2ww better!

Take Care

Amanda
xx


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi

Well I have just got back from spain with 2, day 2, 4 cell embies onboard Grade 1. It is the first time we have got this far so feeling nervous & excited.  From reading back through some posts most seem to have had 8 cell transfers anyone had less or is this something else I need to worry about.
Wishing you all a very positive result
nats
x


----------



## Kermit (May 18, 2006)

Amanda - Please stay positive   Its not over till its over  

Nats - My clinic purposely dont tell you the grades r size of the embryos, I only know that my 2 were classed as "very good" and "good". I think this is because people got hung up on numbers.

Kx


----------



## tasharitchie (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi All,

I just did a pee stick and it was negative...I know its too early and that I didn't test at the right time of day...but a girl on my Bourn Hall thread tested this early and got a positive.

I actually don't feel too sad at the minute because I know its too early but I am a little apprehensive now.

I have a blood test booked for Friday........

This 2ww malarky is driving me mental.....

Tasha x


----------



## CLV1978 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Ladies.

Can I join you all?  I am due to test on Friday 27th.  I can honestly say that this has been the longest two weeks!!!! I had 2 embies transfered on the 15th (blast) and unfortunaly we lost our other embies  . Since then I have been up and down like a yoyo!!!  I have noticed that there are a few other ladies that will be testing on the same day. How are you all holding up??  THis is our first try at IVF and I never thought it would be as bad as this. I had a really good cycle and my body done what it was suppose to do but now it's playing tricks!!!  . One minute I'm thinking yay, then nay!!!  .I'm just gonna have to wait. I have done two pee sticks and they came out BFN but everyone has told me off and they said that it is WHEY TO EARLY for me to test.  I need time for my HSG to rise (we only have to wait for 12 days as we had a blast but have also been recommended to test again on day 14 just incase we have late implantaion). We'll see. I don't seem to have AF symptons apart from the odd twinge so I'm hoping that that's a good sign   . I have not had sore boobs, no spotting, no real cramping, the odd headache, a metal taste in my mouth (but I think thats the doggy water I'm drinking!!), bad dreams and frequent unrination (again it's to do with the water!!).

I wish you all loads of sticky baby dust and can't wait to see some positive posts with all your results.

Talk soon.

Carla x


----------



## kellys (Sep 27, 2006)

Can anyone tell me where the Bourne Clinic thread is, I have seen it mentioned a few times.  I had my ET done at Bourne.

Nat - Just to let you know I had a 3 and 4 embie replaced on day 2, but I wasn't given the grade or any other info.

Amanda - Hold on in there, here are some positive thoughts from me    

Congrats on your   Snow Jewel.

Hi Roxie, Carla & Poppins, welcome to the site. 

Only 3 days to go until the test and I am getting the itch to test early.  I know that I shouldn't and after 2 failed IUIs and testing way too early then.  My DH and I decided not to have a test in the house until Thursday evening, due for test Friday am.  Anyway good luck to all testing over the next couple days.

Kelly


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hello girls  
I am so happy for you Snow Jewel ( are you at the hammersmith hospital too ?) this is wonderful news!
Carla,it is too early to test. However  your symptoms are  sounding  good ! The wanting to go often to the loo and the metal taste, other pregnant women had it! Fingers crossed 
Tasha , stay away from those pee sticks , it is too early, you still have plenty of chances to test positive.
Amanda, sending you lots of   . Fresh blood spotting is ok according to the nurse I talked to last week. 
Wishing the rest of you the best with your 2ww and treatments
Future Mummy


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Amanda ~ glad you had a good birthday....i still haven't changed the age on my profile, it's 2 years out of date now! Keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow hun  

Carol ~ sorry to hear your news hun.......really hope it turns around for you today |

Kelly ~ how are you feeling today? Theres a Bourne thread on the ICSI board.......heres the link:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=59456.0

Jome ~ all done for you 

Welcome Tasha, Steffan, Poppins, Sallyanne, Roxie, Nats and Carla ~ good to have you here.....much luck and babydust to you all 

Tasha ~   Good luck for Fri 

Emmalouise ~ congratulations hun.....fabulous news 

Snow Jewel ~ wonderful news for you too.....take care 

Take care everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

Hey ladies,

Amanda and Kermit, the best of luck for you two for tomorrow   

Wow, there's 6 of us testing on Friday now!  good luck to us all! and no testing early    
How are you other Friday girls feeling? I must be one of the earliest testers, I'm 14 days after EC on Friday, but it's a blood test at the clinic.. how about you girls?

good luck everyone,
jome


----------



## teresas (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi 

I would like to join the Friday club 2 if thats ok - I am new to this also 
This is my first ICSI attempt at Edinburgh Royal  -  reading your notes makes me feel like I am not on my own & I am not going completly insane - seem to be crying alot at the minute 
I had EC on Friday 13th sacry scary  -  ET on 16th & test result this Friday however I have sever e Period pain now & feel like its due anytime I am constantly going ot the toilet to check 
I think i have resigned myself it has not worked I know I should not be negative but its so hard this site is the only thing keeping me sane  -  Congratulations to all with BFP recently it really gives you hope 
Love to hear from anyone else 

Teresa
x


----------



## tasharitchie (Aug 7, 2006)

HI All

Teresa - I have seen posts of girls that have pain at the same time as you and its a positive.    You are on the same dates as me and Jome.

Jome - I have been reading your diary as we are on exactly the same dates... 

Well I still don't feel any different and am probably setting myself up for a fall but I want to test tomorrow morning. Is that bad. Will it make a differnence to the end outcome? 

I am starting to go a little mad!

lol Tasha


----------



## teresas (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi Tasha

Thanks for that -  hope all goes well for you Friday asw
I nearly brought a test yesterday but I have decided I am going to wait for my blood test on Friday 
I would rather have another 2 days of maybe that it all to be dashed a day early 
Hold out if you can only 2 more sleeps (not that i am getting any at the minute ) 
I look like a zombie 

Keep your chin up _ good luck to you 

Teresa
x


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Sally, Your post made me laugh, it does drag doesn't it! I've found it ok so far as not much can go wrong in the first part of the first week, ie bleeding, that worry for me comes around day 9 onwards.    Good luck.  

Jome, Thank you for the wishes!  

Amanda, Good luck for tomorrow, I hope by some chance (and there is some) that you are wrong, and do get that BFP, I had brown bleeding for one day, then red bleeding for a day and a half and thought it was all over as many times before but was shocked to get a BFP, I did M/C but possibly due to NK cells.    GOOD LUCK.  

Teresa, Welcome, I'm new to this thread too!  Dont give up hope on your little embies yet, pains are good  especially if your not bleeding, its so common, (allthough bleeding can still be ok to, which makes it all so nerve racking) All the best for Friday.   

Tasha, I would hold out for as long as possible, says she who always tests early!   you could be devastated and have your hopes dashed if its -ve, then it could be too early to show anyway and you'll be all stressed for nothing?, if you do manage to wait, Good luck for Friday.   

Carla, & Kelly, Good luck for Friday.   

Nats, Great to see you have got further than before, dont worry you have 2 great embies for day 2 transfer, and as K said the numbers and grades are only for the embryologists reference and we shouldn't worry about them. Stay positive.  

Roxie, Hi and best of luck!  

Well I was going to lay down on the sofa and put my feet up and maybe have a nap, but my lovely puss has decided he likes my duvet and has made himself very comfortable on it  , hence why I'm on here, yes he is spoilt!, but I will have to move him in a minute, he wont be chuffed!   DH has just phoned me and told me that he's not so clever friend at work has just dropped something very heavy on his leg due to not concentrating or carrying it properly, (DH is a plumber), and poor DH is now in agony he's phoned me twice saying he is limping, I said to make sure it goes down in the accident book, I guess I'll be looking after him tonight, you know how men are!  

Poppins x


----------



## emmalouise (Apr 19, 2004)

hi everyone

Thankyou so much for your kind replies after our bfp. Still can't believe it. 

Just wanted to wish everyone goodluck and lets hope there's loads more bfp's.

By the way, just thought this might reassure some people. I had really awful af pains from day 7 onwards. They were so bad the night b4 we tested that I sat up till 3.30 am waiting for it to start. That is why I was so shocked when we got bfp because I was completley convinced af was on her way and it hadn't worked. It really made the 2ww so much harder for me and i felt really down the whole time. 

Anyway, gonna go

Take care and good luck to everyone

Love Emma xxx


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

tasha, I wouldn't test tomorrow if you have the same dates as me, you could very easily get a false negative, it's still early.. Friday would be early for me, but I'm having a blood test, so it's different.. come on honey, we're almost there!!!!    

teresa, yay! and now we're 7 of us testing Friday - a much luckier number!! 

poppins - good luck with DH's leg later on.. 

emma - here's hoping you don't have to have AF pains to get a BFP too!! enjoy yourself  

good luck everyone,
jome


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Wow so many of you testing on friday. My test date is 2.11.06 (blood test) not sure what i will do as I don't fancy hearing the result at work so might wait & do a pee stick after the weekend.  In some ways I would rather keep putting it off.

Have any of you had a tightening in the tum. I feel like I am trying to hold it in when i am not also i find that if i walk around much I need to go back & sit down.  Probabaly just my imagination starting to crank up.

everything crossed for you all
Nats
xx


----------



## snow jewel (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi everyone

Thanks for all your kind messages about my BFP (please god to be confirmed on friday).
Am postponing any real celebrations till then, as am still getting a bit of coloured discharge.
I've been thinking about this to test or not to test thing. I tested on day 12, and was convinced it would be a bfn as felt empty, boobs fine, spotting etc. We were totally depressed and upset, and I really don't think I was in a good state stress-wise for a developing embryo to grow. Personally I am thinking that if anyone feels like that, if they are very close to their date anyway, they should test. At least then you know, and you don't have to put yourself through the has it? hasn't it? worked nightmare for longer than absolutely necessary. I think that if the test had been negative, I was prepared for it (if that's possible) as I was already convinced of it. As it is, Steve & I are having a nice time, trying to keep relaxed, waiting till friday. Everyone's different, but I'm glad we tested early.
Take care everyone, and Amanda your symptoms sound just like mine. Good luck tomorrow!
Snow jewel xx


----------



## steffan (May 21, 2006)

Emma Louise - congratulations - soo pleased for you!  Can't believe you had all that cramping and still got a BFP!  I've been cramping for days now but no AF has arrived -perhaps it's a good sign? 

Everyone testing on Friday - will be thinking of you all and wishing you all lots of good luck and baby  dust and wishing you all  

I amtesting next Wednesday 1st November - anyone else testing that day?

Steffan


----------



## Kermit (May 18, 2006)

Amanda - How are you?

As for me, still feel like AF is just round the corner, keep knicker checking for England  If it was an olympic sport I would be a gold medallist 

Roll on tomorrow

Kx


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Snowjewel Congratulations- i think you are right if people want to test early then fine but if you do get a negative & this maybe the reason and you shouldn't stop your drugs until your official test day. 
Nats
x


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi Steffan, I'm testing on 3rd November. I'm a new member today and have found this site tremendously helpful. I know I'm not on my own. I've got those horrid pre AF cramps and tummy tightening  and my boobs are like water melons. I'm tempted to test but not going to. Have you got any of the usual symptems?


----------



## 69chick (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi all  

I had my ET today; one grade 2, 3 cell embie.
My test date is 8th November, and I'm looking forward to seeing lots of BFP on this board  

Will do personals another time, but good luck to everyone xxxxxxxxxxx

Lisa x


----------



## tasharitchie (Aug 7, 2006)

HI All,

A little update from me. I have had some red spotting..only on wipe (TMI) and have had some AF type pains....I test on Friday (14 days from ec)...

I have decided not to test early and will be brave and wait until Friday....lets finish it properly.

Good luck to all of you..... 

LOL Tasha


----------



## smudge72 (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi all

Not feeling too well today (chronic headache) so just wanted to say Congrats to Snow Jewel - Fab news!

Off to bed now

Smudge (still waiting till Sat to do dreaded pee stick)


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi all

I had FET today, 1, 4-cell embie and I test on the 12th which seems a long time to me, more like a 3ww than a 2ww!!!!!

Fingers crossed for everyone  
S peak soon

Sara
xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi everyone, 
Well a sad day for me although not surprised.   My BFN was confirmed. I finally got closure on this rollercoaster 5 weeks.
I was glad to finally let go after the doc called this afternoon with the blood test result. It was difficult to go to the clinic today as up to now it has always been a place of hope, and this morning I knew the outcome, but now it is behind us and confirmed so I got a review appointment with a senior consultant in 2 weeks and then off we go to a second round ( well after 3 periods cycles).
I wish you all the best with your 2ww and treatments 
Future Mummy


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening girls,

Mind if I join you all?? Just had my transfer today ( 1 @ 6 cell & 1 @ 4 cells) so my test date is 8th Nov.

I wish all you girls lots & lots of luck       

Lisa ~ Hiya hun, just noticed we are testing the same day!!   

nicky ~ noodle xxxxxxxx


----------



## tasharitchie (Aug 7, 2006)

Future Mummy -   I hope it works out for you next time.  

Good luck for us all testing tomorrow... 

LOL Tasha


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Future Mummy ~ ((((hugs))))

Teresa ~ welcome to FF and to the 2WW too.....don't worry about the cramps, could mean anything 

Darl and Noodle ~ welcome to you both too  Loads of luck!

Hi Sara ~ good to have you here....loads of luck to you. Hope you are all ok 

Lisa ~ hi there  OMG, 8 cycles hun.......wishing you so much luck for this one 

Smudge ~ hope you are feeling better today 

Steffan ~ CathE and Poppins are testing on the 1st 

Amanda and Kermit ~ huge luck for your tests today....everything crossed  

Tcardy, Susu, Kelly, Tasha, Jome, Carla and Teresa ~ the Friday testers!

      

So much luck for your tests tomorrow ~ 7 is my lucky number 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Can I join you all. I had E/T on monday and test on 8th november, my clinic make you test 16 days post transfer. I had one blast put back.
Just want to wish everyone lots of luck and happy results.

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Futuremummy I am so sorry this is such a painful time for you. i wish you well with the review appointment & pray one day your dream will come true.


----------



## AJ-Coops (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Well, after a couple days of bleeding, finally tested today and got my BFN that I knew would come    Not feeling too bad today, as done all my crying on Tues (I know my body far too well to know what was all ready going on)    We have had a long hard chat about what we have been through and now know that this is the end of the road for us     I think my body is trying to tell me something - I don't respond well to the drugs anymore and due to the endo cysts, the No of eggs collected are getting fewer everytime we do it and am suspecting they are of poor quality.  I do feel like a rock has been taken off me and we can get some normality back - whatever that is, after soooo long  

I wish all you ladies the best for this cycle and future ones.  Hope you get everything you wish for and more  

Kermit - Would be great to see a BFP from you today - thinking of you  

Take Care

Amanda
xx


----------



## teresas (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi all 

Especially to all the Friday Club testers - Is it me or will this be the longest day of our lives today 
I went out for Tapas last night with some work colleagues they all drank wine & i had mu usual water  
but I have got to say for the first time in these chronic 2 weeks it was fun & I finally forgot about ICSI for one second,  also a miracle I never went to knicker check for the dreaded AF in 4 hours so proud of myself I was relaxed for the first time & slept like a baby last night so a tip for all you ladies in waiting try & do something to try & take your mind of it  
I still have Chronic AF pains & expect it any minute my boobs have gone back to normal as they were like Jordan at the weekend I am not bloated anymore so not looking good  I have not done a test I will try to hold out for blood test tommorow  - 

Amanda - so sorry about your BFN I am like you I think i know my body so well I am convinced its not worked - I hope whatever you decide works out in the future

Good luck to everyone 

Teresa
x
x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Morning everyone, First of all       to all those testing tomorrow im keeping everything crossed for you all. 
I have got up with af type pains today. I dont suffer with af pains as a rule but im all craping across the bottom of my tummy not exactly painful just annoying. I also feel quite queasy today. I keep prodding my boobs see if they are painful lol. But saying that i was on clomid last month without IUI and my boobs killed a few days before af so cant count that as a sign. A week now since hcg shot and will be a week tomorrow since IUI so not long to testing. I hope i get to the point where af is last and i have to test.
Luv Sally x x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hello Girls, 
Thank you so much for your support.  
Amanda, I am so sorry for your BFN. All the best in whatever you decide to do, and lots of  
Nicky,Angel Wings,Lisa, sara : Welcome.
Kermit, I so hope today there is some good news and you get that BFP  
Tasha,Teresa,Jome, Tcardy,Kelly, Carla, Suzi, The best of luck tomorrow for BFPs sending you  
Best wishes to everybody else with your treatments 
Future Mummy


----------



## snow jewel (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi everyone
Future mummy and Amanda_ so terribly sorry to hear your news. I wish you all the very best of luck from here on.

Good luck everyone testing tomorrow.I hope you start your own friday baby boom! Baby dust to you all (I don't know how to do the cartoon). I shall be testing too. Who's going to be the earliest one to get up and do it? I did one the other day at 4.20am! 
fingers legs arms and toes crossed
Snow jewel xx


----------



## kellys (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi everyone

Amanda and Future Mummy I am so sorry.  

Kermit - Hope it is good news!!!   

Well, where to begin.  I had a ultrasound scan yesterday on my kidneys (ongoing problems) and the radiologist noticed some free flowing fluid around my ovaries and that my right ovary was fairly enlarged and looked a bit mis-shaped.  I was sent to the Gynea for some blood tests.  Remember me asking if anyone was or knew about the stomach pains and bloatedness a few days ago, well I have officially been diagnosed with mild to moderate OHSS.....  Need to keep hydrated and if it gets any worse return to hospital, I thought they were going to keep me in but luckily they discharged me at approx 9pm, not bad as my original appointment was at 1pm.

Thats the bad news but I also had a pregnancy blood test and it was positive, but I still have to do the stick test tomorrow.

I don't know whether to celebrate   or if I am too early and the test will show negative tomorrow.  Is the blood test I had reliable?  DH and I are going to get the test 2nite so fingers crossed. 

Good luck everyone tomorrow.

Kelly


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi all

I had ET yesterday and feel horrid today  I have awful AF type pains today that are really uncomfortable  It seems very early to be having pains like this so I am worried 
I have convinced myself already that this has not worked as I am doing lots in this 2ww and am having to lift my son in and out of his car seat etc. I know I am probably being paranoid but I feel very emotional today   Sorry

Hope to be back later in a more positive mood 

Sara


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

HI Liz, Thank you for inviting me over.. never looked on this thread before.  Encouraging to see about half of you getting BFP!  
I test on the 30th.  I will go over to Harley Street for the beta... likely the LFC as I used them before.  I rarely go into town as I work from home.  Anyone else going to be around the same day let me know if you want to meet up at the Pain Quotidian nearby?
b123 ( bonnie)


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Kelly sorry you are in discomfort but congratulations.
As far as I am aware a blood test is more reliable to confirm a pg than a pee stick, you just need to check your beta level is rising ok.
Wishing you lots of luck

Sara I think most of us feell a little crampy after et. hang on in there and keep poisitve.  

Nats
xx


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

Friday club testers: I'm soooo bloated since last evening.. anyone else?? I won't be first, as I get my result from the clinic at 4 in the afternoon... good luck to us all!!!        and yes, today is dragging enormously.. have got some dvds and lots of snacks to keep me busy.. had a major panick attack this morning, but nervously hopeful again now..

kelly, blood test is definitely more reliable! congratulations!!!!!

lol and bfps!!
jome


----------



## cecila (Oct 10, 2006)

Just wanted to say good luck to all those testing tomorrow, I am not yet at the point of even knowing if we can have treatment or not, but come on here quite alot and have been following all your progress and diaries, so loads of luck for tomorrow to all of you will be keeping everything crossed.

luv cecila xxxxx


----------



## lola636 (Aug 26, 2005)

everyone

Ive been reading this thread for the past 11 days of my 2ww - feels like forever. Im testing on Sunday and my official test at the clinic is Mon. Ive been doing fine - still no AF which is good, but at the moment i have no idea what my outcome will be. Im staying positive though   .

Cecila - Thank you for your good luck messages. Hope the craziness from all the 2ww girls hasn't put you off!

Jome - Im hoping and praying that this will be your time this time. You deserve it! I'll be online tomorrow to see how you got on. Only 1 more sleep -  

b123 - My test day is Monday, i hope everything goes well for you 

Sara M - Sorry to hear that you are feeling a bit down  Its not uncommon for people to be crampy after ET, depends how difficult an ET it was. Try not to worry too much about lifting - ive been lugging heavy shopping bags about all day!!

Kellys - Congrats on your BFP!!!!!!   Drink tons of water and make sure you get to a hospital if you feel unwell - i had OHSS last time and my ET got cancelled. I felt absolutely awful and was glad that they took the decision they did. Good luck 

Snow jewel - I thought you had already got a BFP?? Your offical day tomorrow?  

Future mummy -   So sorry to hear your news. I hope you are feeling better soon.

Sallyanne1 - Sounds as if you are also going 2ww crazy!!! I know how you feel 

Teresas - I couldn't agree more, going out and socialising is a great idea. Ive been doing that for the whole 2ww as i refused to be miserable like I was the last time! Im keeping everything crossed for you BFP tomorrow!!

Amanda -   Im so sorry that you got a BFN. I hope that whatever you and DH decide to do next makes you happy . I think its very brave of you to face reality and move on. Good luck.

Lxx


----------



## Kermit (May 18, 2006)

I tested this morning and got a resounding BFN, totally gutted as was sure it had worked    

Kx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Kermit,

I am really sorry you had a BFN. I am sending you lots of  
FutureMummy


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,  

Kermit, So sorry to hear your sad news.   Take care. 

Wow so many of you testing tomorrow! GOOD TO YOU ALL!   

Kelly, Congratulations, a blood test is the best way to tell!     Good luck with the rising of levels!  

L, Good luck for Sunday!  

Sara, Don't worry its common to get uncomfortable feelings etc after E/T, and as for lifting your son if its something you do all the time and i guess it is, your body will be used to it, so I've been told.  

Sally, Hang in there, (she say's-been analysing twinges in my tummy too!) stay positive.  

Hi to everyone else, I'm off to get my frozen peas out ready to do my nasty gestone jab!

I've been relaxing again mainly on the settee, and I've been busy making Xmas cards on and off today too! its kept me well occupied. DH was off today too so we went for a short walk into the village, only takes 2 minutes and fed the ducks, well "duck" normally there are about 8 swans, one goose, and loads of little ducks, but today there was just one!   it was really nice to get out though especially as it was a beautiful day.

Poppins x 6dp-fet


----------



## kellys (Sep 27, 2006)

Its nearly 6 am and couldn't wait any longer to do the test.  It was   just as the Blood test had said.  Just woke DH and at first he was still sleepy but wide awake and over the moon.     .

I hope all the other testers have wonderful news   .

Kermit I am so sorry  

Thanks to everyone for the lovely messages and support.  I don't think I would have got thru this 2ww with my sanity intact (although DH has just said was I sane to begin with   ).  Will be looking out for all the Friday testers today so good luck.

Kellys


----------



## susu (Oct 9, 2006)

Hello everyone,

I tested at 6.30am and it was a *BFP*     

Kelly congratulations on your BFP, wishing you a healthy and happy nine months.

Good luck to everyone else testing today.


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Susu and Kellys

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Heres to a happy and healthy 9 months for you both!!!

Love 
Sara
x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hello girls,

Wonderful news, Friday testers!     Kelly, Susu, congratulations! It is wonderful to see that dreams can come true. I am very happy for you,
Future Mummy


----------



## susu (Oct 9, 2006)

Sara and Future Mummy,

Thank you for your lovely messages.


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Kelly, Susu         CONGRATULATIONS You are hope or us all on 2ww.

Kermit hunni im so sorry for your bfn  . Take care babes x x


----------



## steffan (May 21, 2006)

Kellys and Susu

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     .  So pleased for you both, you must be over the moon!

kermit - so sorry, our thoughts are with you and DH.

I've got until Wednesday to wait until I test, I think Poppins is testing the same day as me?

Steffan


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi

I don't have as many AF type pains today and I certainly don't feel sick  - not sure if this is good or not?!
Haven't had any spotting as they said I might but then agian I didnt last time 

This is awful  , it drives you insane analysing every twinge and symptom / lack of symptoms  

Hey ho

Sara


----------



## smudge72 (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi all,

Well done to all BFPs today and hopefully there will be a few more from the Friday testers!

One day until i was due to do the pee stick and absolutely certain that   is on the way. Having had brown spotting all week it turned red this morning and I have cramps. I know it's not over till it's over (but I know the signs) have now turned my thoughts from BFP to next round of IUI. 

Really underestimated how hard the 2nd week of   would be - such a rollercoaster of emotion and I've found the last few days really hard. On the upside at least I'll know what to expect next time!

Hope you're all well

Smudge


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I dont know whats wrong with me today i just feel so low    trying very hard not to cry. Its really getting to me know coz i dont want to be a failer. My mum rings me everyday asking how i am and saying she is convinced i am and that i cant dissapoint her   I know she is only joking but i dont think she realises how hard it is. Im the only one in the family who has this problem. Even my little sis who is only 16 doesnt have any problems she is 7 weeks gone now which makes it harder for me. I just feel really manic one min laughing next shouting thne crying. I feel like im going    . Sorry for the rant. will prob feel better now its off my chest.
Luv sally x x


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Kellys & Susu congratulations to you both fanatastic news, have a very happy 9 months.

Kermit I am so sorry this is such a painful time. take care

Sallyanne, sweetheart this is so hard, could you maybe ask your Mum to call every other day,  Have a good cry sometimes it can help and then put it down to your hormones being all over the place take a deep breath & start again.  Easier said than done i know.  

Best of luck to all the Friday testers, could be me in your shoes next week if i am brave enough to test.

nats
x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Amanda ~ really sorry hun....wish your news had been better. Much love and strength to you xxx

Kermit ~ sorry to hear your news too....take care hun xxx

Welcome Angel Wings and Bonnie ~ loads of luck to you both  

Poppins ~ you're very organised making cards already 

Sally ~ aw hun, sometimes parents can really put their foot in it!! Must be hard with you sister too 

Kelly and Susu ~ congratulations to you both, really fab news....be very happy and healthy  

Hope all the other testers are doing ok today 

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## teresas (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi all

Another Friday tester here - sadly mine is a BFN my AF came this morning & I have just confirmed 
it with the hospital from my blood test  -  so so upset I have cried for the last hour in my car I am working today - my boss has told me to go home but I think that would depress me more sitting on my own thinking what could have been so I am stitting at my desk with very puffy eyes 
It was my first attempt so should not have expected much but its so hard - I am going to have a very large glass of wine tonight (the only good thing about it I can have a drink) 
Congratulations to the BFP people today well done & enjoy the next 9 months 

Good luck to the rest of you today I will be keeping an eye out for everyone else & good luck to everyone who is testing next week 

Bye for now 

Teresa


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Teresa,
I am so sorry for your BFN. I am sending you lots of  

Smudge, Although you know your body very well , maybe there is still a good chance as red spotting is ok, according to Nurse I asked the other day.   
Future Mummy


----------



## CLV1978 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Well I promised that I would post my results today. To find them out click the link below..........

http://www.yahoo.americangreetings.com/display.pd?bfrom=1&prodnum=3078741&path=41112

I would also like to say Congrats to all the other Friday ladies ad there BFP's.....May you all have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Whoo you done it!!!!!! 

Carla


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Carla,
Congratulations! I am so happy for you!   
Future Mummy


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi Carla

I've not spoken to you before but just read you're results and wanted to say       

Well done ! You must be soooo excited  

All the best

Maria xx


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

Teresa, so sorry honey.. have a huge drink tonight.. 

Kelly, Susu and Carla - yay!!! big congratulations!!! and I'm joining you  

I got my   - so happy!!!

good luck to the other testers    

thanks for all the support girls,
lol, jome


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Jome, Congratulations darling,  there are so many BFPs to celebrate today, I think it shows the rest of us that it does work and next time could be us. 
Future Mummy


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Jome & carla 
I am thrilled for you both what a fantastic day, may this good luck roll into next week.


----------



## AJ-Coops (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Just want to post my last thread and say congratulation to all those with BFP - you must all be very excited  

Kermit - So sorry to hear your news - like me, I was convinced it would happen, was feeling v positive most of the way, but sadly it is not to be.  Now it's been a few days, I am still adament that we will not be doing any more tx - how about you?  It was nice to share our experiences and wish you all the best for the future.

Take Care

Amanda
xx


----------



## sambo (Aug 29, 2006)

Congratulations I am very very pleased for you great news

Sam


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Sara, Carla, Jome & and now officially-Kelly! [fly]CONGRATULATIONS to you all![/fly] Best of luck girls.

Teresa,  I'm so sorry for you and DH, its so unfair how we cant all get PG together? you will get there, its just we never know when it will be?, enjoy your weekend with DH and take care of each other. 

Lizzy, Yes I am I guess! but I organised all the bits long before the 2ww so that i could keep occupied, being my 6th 2ww i know how hard it can be! Hope you are ok and enjoying your lovely baby. 

Sally, Hang in there, you never know untill the very last minute, which makes this so cruel, you might be sharing this PG with your sister, and I'm sure your Mum is just trying to help to keep you positive. I was convinced last time it hadn't worked, I had some bleeding and no other real symptoms, and it found out it had (only for a short while, I M/C), but it just goes to show. 

Steffen, Yes we are testing on the same day, Wednesday, I'll be 12 days post transfer by then after having FET with day 3 frosties. I might test with a HPT before, (maybe monday-day 10?) but not sure, always said I would only test early if I bled, but being on gestone jabs I'm unlikely to, so instead I keep saying to myself I'd like to have some idea before having to wait a whole agonising day until i find out, I have to go in for a blood test first thing then i probably wont know until 4ish knowing the ARGC, they don't always phone quickly? See how I go! 

Might go for a short 5 -10 minute walk now, feel tired and lethargic, think some fresh air would be good.

Poppins x


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi All,

Just want to say        to Kellys, Susu, Carla and everyone else who got a  , I hope I will be joining you soon and sending big  to those who didn't get the news they wanted.

Take Care
Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## tasharitchie (Aug 7, 2006)

HI All,

Congratulations to Jome, Carla, Sara and Kelly!  

I got my blood test back today and I got my  . 

Teresa -   From me. Take Care of yourself!!!!

I am still just taking it in.............

LOL Tasha


----------



## teresas (Oct 19, 2006)

Jome

Even though I have had devastating news today I am so so pleased for you _
I have been looking out for your test result all day today after all you have been though this year you deserev it so much Good luck hun & let us know how its going 

Well done to everyone else  

Teresa
x


----------



## Louie10 (Oct 18, 2006)

Hello Ladies

I just wanted to say a HUGE congratulations to everybody who has had a  FANTASTIC.  Good luck everybody else.

Louie


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Tasha, this is wonderful news!  Congratulations , this is the 5th BFP I see today and this makes me so happy   It gives us all hope, thanks girls
Future Mummy


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Congratulations Tasha,     on your , thats brilliant news.

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

ooohhhh MEN. Why dont they think before speaking??   i have had a horrible day and dh came home laughing saying his brothers girlfriend is pregnant  . He said his brother doesnt want a rabbit never mind a baby. Why is it people who arent rying or want a baby have 1

sally


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Ladies.  Have been popping on and off today... there has just been so many BFP!  It is so exciting for all of you... and hopeful for the rest of us.  
B123


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Teresa ~ i'm sorry hun......much luck to you for the future. We do have a Negative Cycle board to give support and hugs through it all if you need it....here's the link for you:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=42.0 Take care hun xx

Amanda ~ (((big hugs))) If it's any help we also have a Moving On board for those who have reached the decision of no more tx....love and luck to you:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=94.0

Sally ~ hugs to you too....sorry you've had such a bad day. I think men are just born without tact!! 

Carla, Jome and Tashja ~ many congratulations to you......wishing you all very happy and healthy pregnancies  Here's the link to the Waiting For First Scan thread......you're very welcome to join the other ladies there:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=62205.495
So pleased for you all 

Hope everyone else is ok....have a good weekend,

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Carolanne (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Well it was a BFN for me..the levels were just too low.  The clinic were brilliant though and really made me feel positive.  I was pregnant and can get pregnant I've just got to talk to them embies next time and make sure that they stay around for a bit longer..well 9 months instead of 3 days!!

I'm glad its over for the time being..enjoying a nice glass of vino.  Will be back with a venegance in March but as always will be tuning into this terrific website to see how you are all doing.

I'm sending you all lots and lots of positive thoughts.....

Love carol xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Carol,

Sorry about your BFN. I am sending you lots of  
Future Mummy


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

hi ladies mind if i join you? 
sorry to read about the bfn's   

and a big   to the bfp's 

its my 1st day of 2ww today, and i've got 2 beautiful 4 cell embies on board    I'm going to try and read some of the previous thread so i know who you are (there's a lot of you   ) 
I do have a question though - are you eating spicy food like curries and chilli hot food? my first instinct is not to -  but just seeing what the general vibe is   cheers ladies


----------



## snow jewel (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi everyone
Fantastic congratulations to all those of you with BFPs. Really really wonderful. Jome, always thought your embies loo9ked really good in the picture!

Really sorry carol and teresa. You'll get there in the end, and it'll be all the more special because of this. Take care of yourselves, and don't give up.

I got my confirmed bfp yesterday  so am really happy. But of course the worries aren't over yet. I'm really nervous it could be ectopic as I have a previous history. But so far, so good! 

Sally- People can be so insensitive can't they? The thing is I think nobody knows until they've been through this infertilty thing, just how hard it is, particularly not most men. If they knew how they were upsetting you, they'd probably be mortified with themselves. We are friends with a couple who've just had a baby, and when it was born, I just could not bring myself to visit. DH went without me. I was very embarrassed by this, but dh explained for me that I just could not deal with it at that time, even though I was happy for them. I have now met the baby on numerous occasions, but sometimes you are stronger than other times, and that should be understandable. They were very understanding, and have been very considerate about my feelings re ivf etc, now they know what it is like to have trouble with infertility. I wonder if maybe you should tell people how you feel a little more. Take care, and good luck!

SWnow jewel xx


----------



## Louie10 (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi there Snow Jewel,

I am so happy that you have had your   confirmed that is just so exciting for you.

I remember that you had some bleeding and you were very suprised that you got a positive result.  the reason for my message is that I started bleeding yesterday - well not exactly bleeding a browny red discharge when I wipe - it is not very heavy but there is some blood there.  I havent' really got a lot of pain.  Is this like you had? I am getting really worried.

Love Louie


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Snow Jewel,
Congratulations on your BFP.  Have a lovely week end,
Future Mummy


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Tasha, CONGRATULATIONS and Good Luck!   


Carol, I'm sorry it was'nt good news for you and DH, hopefully with being nearly there, next time will be the one!   Take care, and spoil yourselves this weekend.

Sally, Poor you your not having a very good time of it are you, men are tactless and always will be, take care and try to be positive for the rest of the 2ww.    

My leg is killing me from last nights gestone jab, I think its because it was my left leg i couldn't sleep on that side, but kept rollling onto it? every other night I have a bad nights sleep from where I'm swapping each leg, sorry to moan , to be honest i'm hoping I'll be doing them for at least another 8 weeks or so untill I'm 12 weeks if this works!   

DH and I are going to pop over to the comunnity hall opposite our house they have a little art gallery in there, (its mainly paintings from the old folk of the village!) but its something to do for a short while, then I've saved up some more bread for the ducks, hope there's more then one today! DH has popped out to get he's hair cut and then he is going to put up some outside lights which we desperately need, our drive is dangerously dark at night. Apart from that just resting all day!

Poppins x


----------



## steffan (May 21, 2006)

Hi everyone

I fear it's bad news for me.  Have had AF type cramps all morning and now have started bleeding - bright red blood.  Sure it must be AF arrived, it's today I'm due on anyway.

Life seems so cruel.

Steffan.xx


----------



## susu (Oct 9, 2006)

Sara, Carla, Jome, Kelly, Tasha & Snow Jewel CONGRATULATIONS to you all on your   
I wish you all happy and healthy 9 months.

Teresa, I am so sorry to hear about your BFN.   
  
Best wishes to everyone testing soon.

Susu


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Ladies do you mind if I join you on the 2WW journey!!!!

Congratulations to all the bfp ladies.

I had a 2 embryo transfer on Friday 27th Oct after ICSI with known donor.

Best of luck to all the testers
L xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Steffan,
Is it continuous red blood? If you only get red bleeding when wiping could still be fine ( according to nurse). Also When I started having my continous bleeding I had no pain to start with and ended up with a BFN , while among the girls who got BFPs lately , a few got  period pains. 
In any case, ring your clinic tomorrow if you want to to speak to a nurse, they are always nice and listening and sometimes they have ideas that make a difference. Would going to lie down maybe help , for a couple of hours? It helped another girl on FF. 
I am sending you lots of    and  
Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

WELCOME Alisha AND JJ1,
I wish you a good 2ww and sending you  
Future Mummy


----------



## steffan (May 21, 2006)

Hi future mummy

Thanks for your message.  Support really helps.  It's definitely AF and it's now in full flow.  I hoped it might be an implantation bleed but no such luck.  I did one of those early testing tests and it was a BFN.  Feel numb.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Steffan ~ i'm terribly sorry hun.......just the biggest hugs 

Carol ~ many hugs to you too......love and luck for next time. Hold on to those positive vibes 

Alisha and JJ1 ~ welcome to you both......hope the 2ww flies for you. Loads of luck 

Louie ~ will keep everything crossed for you hun 

Take care everybody,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Steffan, 

I am sorry. I know how you feel as I went through it last week. Have a good cry honey, and remember you DH loves you very much. If it did not work this time , it can work next time. 
I am definetely asking a lot of questions at my next review and will ask how to change my chances that implantation works  with maybe more tests and more drugs , as like you I bled at day 11. Will do more accupuncture and maybe herbal medecine.I intend also to carry on  trying naturally..... ( definetely more fun that the regimented routine IVF ) you never know , it could work  ( it has happened to other ladies who after failed IVFs managed to get pregnant during one natural cycle. 
Take care,
Future Mummy


----------



## tasharitchie (Aug 7, 2006)

HI All,

Louie - I had the same as you, red blood on wipe and I am still getting it a little. I also have been having AF type cramps and the night before I tested they were so I bad I really thought it was all over for me but I got a BFP.

If you look on the ask a midwife thread they have a section called 'Bleeding in early pregnancy' or something like that and it says that 1:4 women bleed in early pregnancy ...so its not over until AF arrives. Try and stay positive...although I know how hard it is as I am still a bit frightened when I see it.

Steffan - I sent you a PM... .

Carol ...again  .

Poppins,    and keep resting...

Hello to everyone else....

Take Care Everyone....Tasha


----------



## Louie10 (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Tasha

I did a test this morning and it has come back with a very definitely BFN.  It is 16 days since EC and 12 days since ET.  Last night the bleeding was worse but still not afull blown AF.  This morning is has gone back to sort of browny again.  I am sure it is not too early for the hpt and it was a very definite BFN.  I feel so desperate now - I actually just can't believe it.

Congratulations on your BFP

Love Louie x


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Steffan,     I'm so sorry to hear you have bleeding, I've been there before and I know how you are feeling, terribly numb and its just awful, but if by some miracle i so hope you are proved wrong? take care both you and DH, and all the very best for your next go. 

Louie,   Sorry to hear you also got a negative? Take care, and good luck for the future.   

L, Welcome, and best of luck.  

DH and I are off to have a carvery in our local today its a nice quiet, old country pub and its only a 2 minute walk away! feel ravenous with these steroids I'm taking, I fear they may run out after I've been for a visit!!! 

Poppins x   9dp-fet


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi ladies 

thanks for the welcome lizzy  

congrats snow jewel    

hi jj1     

louis  sorry to hear you've got a neg result   will you test again on the 14? it may be a titch early? fingers crossed for you  

Hi futuremummy sorry its not worked this time  

steffan hi again and sorry its not worked for you this time 

best of luck ladies     

had another speck of pink just now . . . still from e/t? was on my feet for a couple of hours today . .


----------



## lola636 (Aug 26, 2005)

Hiya girls

thank you soooooo much for all your pm's and posts over the last 2 weeks!!

sorry to report i got another   today 

maybe it will be 3rd time lucky for me?? 

good luck to everyone with BFP's and sorry to those who like me had a negative cycle  

lxxxx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Snow Jewel  on your  , I hope many more of us will be following in your footsteps. 

Big  to Caroline, Future Mummy and Steffan.

Louie, just hang in for abit longer   , lots of girls think it is all over and then get BFP.

I'm on day 7 of the 2ww and nothing to report apart from a couple of horrendous headaches which have been hard to shift as paracetomel is absolutely rubbish. Gestone injections going ok so far, I think you just get used to them.

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Lola,

Sorry to hear your bad news.  

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Lola,   I'm sorry you got sad news too, its not fair, take care and all the best for your 3rd go.  

Angel wings, Hope the headaches go soon. Your half way there!  

Alisha, Dont worry its normal to still get pink specks from E/T, some girls do, as long as you dont lift or strain you should be fine, just take it easy.  

DH and I just had a toffe apple after our tea he brought them for us earlier, have'nt had one since I was a little girl, it was very sticky!  

Poppins x   9dp-fet


----------



## steffan (May 21, 2006)

Hi everyone

Thanks for all your nice messages following our failed 2nd attempt.

Can I ask what gestone injections are?  I was prescribed Pregnyl injections post transfer - is that the same thing?

Steffan.


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Morning everyone, Do we have any testers today I am so so tired. I was ready to go back to bed at 2pm yestrday lol. and my right (.)(.) is killin me but not taking that as a sign of any thing coz they both did last month when i was on the clomid. Oh well not mamy more days to wait now. I keep trying to convince myself its not worked so im not so upset but there is still a part of me that thinks it has. im going  lol. And boy am i emotional or what. Keep wanting to cry. Dh is great though keeps giving me loads or    bless him. Right im off to sleep again now im tired lol

Luv sally x x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Morning all hope you're all ok 

lola so sorry 

keep  sallyanne 

poppins - thanks - must admit  I had just had a number 2 hope i haven't done anything 

*Hi steffan* I'm on the Pregnyl injections too - the pregnyl works by reacting to the follies you've produced and supporting the uterus - which woking have had some notable success with . . .
the gestone jabs is progesterone which is injected into a muscle - they're not overly keen on it at woking as theres inconclusive evidence with it (according to mr r) I asked these questions too at our follow up but it seems they will prescribe if you really want them

*this is a quote by dobby on Peer support * 
But I found some clinical research 'A prospective randomized study comparing intramuscular with intravaginal natural progesterone in programmed thaw cycles A. Lightman, S. Kol1 and J. Itskovitz-Eldor' which seems to suggest that there is actually no difference what so ever in the levels of progesterone you get from either a cyclogest (or similar) or an injectable progesterone such as Gestone - because the cyclogest is absorbed nearer the place it needs to affect, a smaller dose is fine, where as the injectable progesterone needs to travel through your blood stream and therefore needs a larger dose to give a similar effect on the uterus as the pessary or suppository.

the clinic is brilliant at the follow up and mr r answered all my questions before I could ask them and he says he likes lists (of questions)  have you got an appointment set? Its included in the initial costs thankfully  
 take care sweetie


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

GRRRRR next time i try and get my head down im unpluging the house phone and turning off my mobile.Dd was fast asleep on me so thought it was my chance to get my head down. Till i got a txt then the house phone rang ( i ignored it) Then i got another txt     by the time i got my head down on the sofa again with dd she woke up   Oh well dh is on nights tonite so i will try and get an early night. Suppose i better do some house work now. I just have no energy though but not fair to let dh clean out my   litter trays after all they are MY   lol. I might let him do the pots though lol. 

Luv sally   to all x x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Sally, 

I understand you are washing/changing your cat litter yourself? It is not advisable to touch cat litters during pregnancy because of toxoplasmose which can be catched and harm foetus and I suppose embryos. When a woman is not pregnant , it is no big deal and most adults having been in contact with it don't know it( absolutely harmless) , but if transferred to babies, it can be a problem. So maybe better you switch with DH? Hope you don't mind me mentionning this but several doctors do warn about it and I thought better to tell you. If you can't have anybody doing it for you , make sure you use disposable gloves everytime.
Future Mummy


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi future mummy, Yes i know all about it hun Dh will change it if i explain to him but it was stinky so i wanted rid of it cant wait for him lol. But i wear gloves everytime i do it. Thanks for that anyway


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

HI ladies.
I got back a HCG of 8 today, my test date... day 12 with 3  8 celled double donor embies 4 and half days old... so still have to hang in there for another test on Thursday if AF does not come... but I can not really be too hopeful.  Both HPT over the weekedn showed nothing.  Last cycle was a chmical but the HPT test did show positive day 9, then faint on day 11 and the HCG of 15, then last test of 6.... so unless the baby gods are looking favorably on me there is no way it will be a positive on Thursday.    
I have had no PG symptoms at all and only very much PMS..... just giving all that info if anyone wait to compare with symptoms/ levels... but everyone and every cycle is differnt.  

All I know is when I got my DD 3 years ago the levels were in the hundreds... and then thousands.... that is what I was hoping for... a good solid implantation.

Good luck to those still waiting and all the best to those with BFP so far.
Love,
Bonnie


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Bonnie i am sorry but i am still hoping that Thursday you see your levels rising.
nats
x


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Bonnie, I'm sorry to see you have a low positive result, i know how hard that can be, last cycle I got low levels which at first rose, where baby implanted and stayed around for a short while but i M/C, I remember how awful the waiting is, hang in there.   All the very best for your next go. 

Sally, I had the same thing today too, just nodded off on the sofa then a txt came through! will put both mobile and home phones on silent next time! then dosed off again and got woken up by my heart beating really really fast? must be the nerves of the 2ww. 

I've just started to carve out a pumpkin but didn't want to use to much pressure etc!   so DH has a job to finish when he gets in....oops, he'll be chuffed! 

Alisha, thats interesting that Woking don't recommend gestone? I must admit as much as I hate it the needle is huge and it hurts when you do it and still aches the next day, but for the first time in my 6th 2ww I've not bled, even on my last +ve cycle (later M/C) I bled, so for me its great as its kept me a little more positive throughout. Hope you are ok, and not worrying about the loo any more! that made me laugh, i used to have the same fear, that and sneezing!, but they really wont fall out!  

Poppins x


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi All

I have had 2 embies transferred today, day 3, 1 3 cell and 1 5 cell, they said that this was average? Any advice would be greatly received as this is first attempt.  Had icsi with donor sperm.

So now on the long 2ww.

maggie
xx


----------



## chelle21 (Sep 26, 2005)

hi everyone could i join you please? am now on 2ww had transfer on friday for med fet,this is 4th 2ww for me its going ok so far accept this is first time i have had to use Cyclogest and they have given me thrush! am looking forward to talking to you all love michelle x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi maggie good luck in your 2ww to be honest i dont know anything about the cell thing but here is to     for you hun. I know how hard the 2ww is im almost to the end of mine and hopefully test on friday after having IUI.   and make sure you put your feet up and rest

Hi michelle good luck to you to hun in your 2ww     i think its the worst thing ever lol   and welcome to the chat 

Luv sally xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,
Maggie and Michelle, welcome on the 2ww. Michelle, if cyclogest is giving you thrush, maybe you could insert rectally as they work both ways. I was actually advised to do it that way, and as was getting some side effect , was told I could change to front. 

Wishing both of you the best 
Future Mummy


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Well I was naughty this morning, very early this morning in fact 2.20am  and did a HPT, at first it showed nothing, so i lay there for almost 2 hours kicking myself wishing I hadn't done it and was planning our next go, BUT I woke this morning and there is a very very faint 2nd line, you have to look so hard to see it though just hope that my levels will be ok? I was due in tomorrow for a hcg blood test, day 12, but I decided I needed to know what the levels are, even though its a day early and especially after having low readings last go and then an early M/C, so I've just come back from the blood test and will get the results later this afternoon? Please god let it be a good reading. I will keep you posted.

Oh and I didn't mean to test that early, I'm not that potty honestly, but I heard DH in the bathroom and thought it was morning, I nearly frightened the life out of him at first but he didn't say anything about the time, it was only once we got back into bed again that I realised! 

Maggie, Welcome and all the best.  

Michelle, Welcome too!   We are actually adviced to use back passage rather than front anyway so like Future Mummy says, you may as well swap, i find its less likely to leak out anyway!   Good luck.

Hi to everyone else. 

Poppins x  11dp-fet


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

AAAhGGGHHHH sorry but thats how i feel today   i know it sounds daft but i would rather have a bfn than af turn up and get me first. Least if i had a bfn i would be prepared for her. I just feel in limbo at the mo. Has anyone used one of those first response test that you can use 4days before af is due Im getting really scared the closer it gets


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Poppins--  I was laughing about your early test time!!  I have been up a lot in the night all week with sick DD and without glasses I can not see anything.  Well my utrogeston ovules are the same size and nearly the same color as my pre pareg Vita mins..  So this morning I went to the loo and immediatley saw very yellow discharge.. for a minute I had a bit of shock thinking what the... and then had to laugh when I realized what I did, that I had mixed them up!!!!  
How low was your HCG that implanted for a bit?  Af is due tomorrow so we will see .. just waiting it out but pretty resigned to and trying to get organized for next round.  I am getting down to the end of the line this next year.  I do at least have DD and have to be so grateful everyday. 46 is approaching in December and the funds running lower.. but it is just the putting everything else on hold that is getting to me.. I find that it is mostly the anxiety and waiting that gets to me most.
Any way.  That's where I am at today.  Hope the rest of you hanging in there.

Sally Anne 1  - I had a positive last time with Clear Blue on day 9.. the problem of course with the ones that you can test early with is that very often you are just catching a chemical pregnancy.. that otherwise you just would not have known about.. maybe it is better that way.  But I  do think the ClearBlue are good to use.
b123


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Not good news in the end,  

My levels came back too low, I had a little bit of hope too after seeing a v,v,v faint line on hpt this morning but they said it could be where it tried or did embed then came away?

Is this what a bio chem is?

My advice to you all, dont test early.

We will go again but not sure when? but at the moment my head is pounding from an awfull headache, my eyes are sore from crying and I just feel I've been knocked down one to many times, when will it work?   Hopefully cycle number 7? 

Thank you for all your support.

Poppins x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

poppins I'm so sorry my love  
I'm not sure if this is a chem-pregnancy but it sounds like it hun very cruel. You need to give yourself a bit of time (easier said-and it must feel dis-heartening. Maybe have a break over xmas and plan something for the new year. take good care of yourself xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Poppins, 

I am sorry for your BFN. I know how you feel. 
I am sending you lots of  
Future Mummy


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Maggie and Michelle

Bonnie hope your level rises for thursday  

sally anne stay away from the pee sticks  it really might be too soon and you'll have xtra stress etc


----------



## kellys (Sep 27, 2006)

Thank you to every one for the lovely messages of support.  Congrats to all those who got BFPs on 27th Oct and on.

I have not been up to writing a reply as I have been suffering from OHSS but it is now easing and I am feeling like my normal self.

I am so sorry Poppins, best of luck for the next time.  

Good luck to all testing and hopefully there will be lots more BFPs.

Kellys


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Sorry to hear about all the BFN's today 

Can I ask a silly question?? I should really be able to remember from last time but can't. If I hadn't had tx my AF would due tomorrow. Tomorrow is a week since FET. Is my AF still due tomorrow?  Will it be late??  Want to try to be prepared for when I might see it!!!!
Day 6 today and nothing! - a few AF pains on the day of transfer but all clear now. Good or bad who knows eh!!!

Bcak later to see if anyone has posted to stop me going insane!!!

Sara

    for everyone on here


----------



## Clarebabes (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Sara

I thought AF was due 14 days after EC.  I am probably wrong though!  Mine's tomorrow - EEEEK

Clare
xx


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

I had a frozen embryo transfer so no EC this time, so when does it count from this time?? Stiil 2 weeks??


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

NEW HOME THIS WAY.......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=72758.0


----------

